# Phoenix Raceway - Jacksonville, FL



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceway - Jacksonville, FL - 1/24 Racing*

As Buddy would say .... It's Race Night. :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/15/08*

Here are the results for Wednesday, October 15th at *Phoenix Raceway* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur GT1 (4.6 Breakout)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 199
2. JP Snyder - 195.18
3. Rollin Isbell - 195.10
4. Mike Rigsby - 195.5
5. Buddy Houser - 193
6. Larry Ulsch - 180
7. Erik Setzer - 177
8. Johnny Banks - 175 (DQ - Car change -- or two)

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.608776 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 4.608966 on Black


Good, close racing throughout the night. JT avoided trouble and drove his typical Ice Man-like race. Combine that with a fast car and he's real tough to beat. JP would have had second sewed up if he hadn't broke out twice. Rollin's and Mike's cars were very even and the results showed. Buddy had one rough heat that knocked him out of contention. Larry has all kinds of horsepower!! Now he just needs a little chassis work to hook it up to the track. Erik drove JP's back-up car and was running well ---- until a nasty end-over-end wreck altered the handling. Johnny thought he had a controller issue that turned out to be a motor issue that led to a car change that led to another car change.

Next race is *Saturday, October18th .... NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Mike R

Race Night...bring your Nascars and GTP's and lets go racing boys...

:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*I'm in!*

I've been on the race track all day .... Asheville to Jacksonville that is.

Looks like I should be able to grab a quick bite and make it to the track for a little racing.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, October 18, 2008*

We only had one race tonight, NASCAR.

*NASCAR - No Breakout*
1. John "JT" Thompson 197
2. JP Snyder 192
3. Rollin Isbell 191
4. Erik Setzer 189
5. Johnny Banks 187
6. Mike Rigsby 181
7. Austin Latham 164
8. Dallas McMahan 117

Fastest Lap: JT, 4.608567s, Black Lane

It was an exciting, eventful, and close race tonight! JT drove a near-perfect race to pull out on the rest of the field and take the win. JP, Rollin, and Erik were very closely matched, and it came down to who made the fewest mistakes. Johnny had some problems with his car handling at times, but still drove a competitive race. Mike's car was competitive early, but seemed to slow as the race went on. Austin's car was fast, but unpredictable at times. Dallas put in a good showing for his first ever race as a rookie with a RTR Parma car.

During the race, a total of three people got hit by flying cars that were pounded after ending up on someone else's lane, even though we were running "Crazy Lanes" (only four drivers on, on every other lane). First a car was punted into JT's leg as he was turn marshaling; then Erik punted Mike's car into Austin, who was turn marshaling "The Hole" and managed to catch the car; and finally, JT punted Austin's car into Tom Setzer's foot, who was sitting nearby as a spectator. None of the cars were seriously damaged, thankfully!


Next race: Wednesday, October 22 - GT1


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Just as a side note... Surprisingly after my car slammed into Mike's, the right side wing and pan were bent pretty funky, but the result of the bends kept the pan straight. The car actually handled better and went faster *after* that hit!

Though I guess I probably should fix it now. Just didn't want to risk it during the race.


----------



## Ragnar

Wingless Wonder said:


> Just as a side note... Surprisingly after my car slammed into Mike's, the right side wing and pan were bent pretty funky, but the result of the bends kept the pan straight. The car actually handled better and went faster *after* that hit!
> 
> Though I guess I probably should fix it now. Just didn't want to risk it during the race.


I'm going to get it out and straighten it tonight, or tomorrow. It has a wild group of bends in it. I'll need the anvil for this one!

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

C'mon, Buddy. Say it!!


----------



## Mike R

I think Buddy is still out trying to shoot Bambi, Thumper, or maybe even Kermit......

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

It's my busy week at work... 

but I'm leaving now to go Racing!!! :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/22/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, October 22nd at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceway* in *Jacksonville, Florida.*

*Amateur GT1 (4.6 Breakout)*
1. Buddy Houser - 194
2. Rollin Isbell - 187
3. Larry Ulsch - 184
4. David Arthur - 179
5. Cap Powell - 179
6. Johnny Banks - 178
7. Sean Rigsby - 159
8. John "JT" Thompson - 117 (DNF)
9. Austin Latham - 86 (DNF - busy)
10. Mike Rigsby - 56 (DNF)
11. Filler 4 - 1

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.608798 on Black
Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 4.608841 on Black
Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.609176 on Black
Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.609385 on Orange

Just a few extra guys back at the track makes a nice difference. We used four "Fillers" and were able to run a normal lane rotation instead of "Crazy Lanes." JT and Mike had the two fastest cars in the field but the 4.6 breakout caused some frustration. Rollin also found the beeper a time or two on Black and Yellow .... not that Buddy needed any help. He was fast and pretty consistent and earned a comfortable win. Larry drove an excellent race and flexed his horsepower muscle at will. Once he gets the chassis to match the motor, he's going to be tough! David and Cap had a great side-by-side battle late in the race that degenerated into a good-spirited demolition derby. Cap was faster down the straightaway and David was faster through the corners. The result was a lot of laughs and a lot of crumpled Lexan. Johnny fought some handling issues and Sean competed exceptionally well in just his second race -- ever. Austin was running a steady race --- until the front counter got too busy and he had to drop out.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 10/25/08*

Here are the results for Saturday, October 25th at *Phoenix Raceway* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Wynston Peacock - 150
2. Craig Brubaker - 146
3. Chris Randall - 115
4. Dallas McMahan - 111

Fast Lap - Craig Brubaker - 5.156527 on Black

For a group of guys who were running in their first or second race it was really pretty clean. Wynston ran a consistent race and overcame a mid-race flag brush issue to take the win. Craig has moved to Jacksonville from the Cocoa area and made his first NASCAR start on the track. Good solid run for him. Chris entered his first race and showed a lot of horsepower. Now he can work on the chassis and learn the track and he will be moving up the ranks. Dallas fought body issues and will no doubt be heading to the body shop this week.


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Rollin Isbell - 186
2. Stuart Andrews - 182
3. Johnny Banks - 180
4. JP Snyder - 177
5. Rick Tomlinson - 87 (DNF - Handling)

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.774077 on Black

These guys were faster, but the race was from being a thing of beauty. Plenty of de-slots to keep the limited number of turn marshals busy. With Buddy, Mike and JT absent, Rollin took advantage and posted the win. Stuart ran a solid race and fought with Johnny and JP for the position throughout the race. In the end, it was mostly a matter of who came off (or was picked off) in which corner. Rick fought some gremlins and eventually called it a night and helped marshal.


*GTP*
1. Rollin Isbell - 200.3
2. JP Snyder - 200.2
3. Craig Brubaker - 171
4. Henry Snyder - 145
5. Johnny Banks - 109 (DNF - Handling)
6. Stuart Andrews - 50 (DNF - Motor)

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.280749 on Blue

HUGE thank you to Chris and his wife and Dallas for staying around to marshall the GTP race. JP had the fastest car on the track and overcame a couple of early de-slots to take the lead. Rollin drove a steady race -- until a disastrous run Red -- then took advantage of two JP de-slots in the final minute of the race to slip by for a narrow victory. Craig's time in the NASCAR race made it possible for him to get around the track much better in GTP. Henry (with a little late help from Austin) jumped in to help fill the field and ran well. Johnny was in contention until he decided to drive "the other green car" on the track and took a nasty wall shot. Stuart discovered that these cars run on smoke and once you let the smoke get out of the motor, you're done.

*Next Race ..... Amateur GT1 ..... Wednesday, October 29th.*


----------



## Ragnar

Wish we could have been there. We went to the Car Show Saturday Afternoon, and I ended up with a messed up stomach Saturday night. Also Erik had a lot of Web work he needed to get caught up on.

Bill's Mach 1 Mustang took Best In Class at the Car Show!

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/29/08*

Here are the Race Results for Wednesday, October 29th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceway* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 200
2. JP Snyder - 197
3. Buddy Houser - 195
4. Mike Rigsby - 193
5. Stuart Andrews - 181
6. Cap Powell - 177
7. Sean Rigsby - 173
8. Larry Ulsch - 165
9. Dallas McMahan - 130
10. Rollin Isbell - 70 (DNF - Motor Magnet)

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.546629 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.547127 on Blue

We lowered the minimum lap time to 4.5 to remove the breakout but it wasn't quite low enough as JT still broke out twice on his way to taking the win. Rollin had the horsepower to stay with JP but had to take a DNF after a rider turned wall shot in the third heat knocked a magnet loose in the motor. JP Snyder got around Buddy in the final heat to take second by two laps and Mike was just two more back. Stuart and Cap ran on the same lap until deep into the race and Sean turned a very respectable number of laps for just his second race. Larry fought handling issues (that JT was trying to work out after the race) and dropped off the pace. Dallas has just returned to slots and is learning the ropes fairly quickly.

*Next Race ..... NASCAR and GTP ..... Saturday, November 1st at 7:30pm*


----------



## jeremy06

hows the track doin at the new shop...? i might be coming back racing i miss all the slot car guys


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Better than ever.


----------



## jeremy06

does tom race at all now i dont see hes name on the list of racers...? what nite is racing just like the old shop?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The World's Fastest Tom helped get the track up and running, cleaned and calibrated the power supplies, and wired up the lap counter but has not been around to race.

I haven't talked to him in a few weeks. Hopefully, he will decide to come join the crowd some time in the future.


----------



## jeremy06

ok i will see you soon


----------



## SCSHobbies

:wave:


----------



## jeremy06

buddy call me i lost my old phone with all my #s in it 699-6997


----------



## Ragnar

I planned to post Saturday's Results, but Erik took the printout with him, and he has been so busy posting on Political Forums that he has no time for posting them.
I will try to make sure I get the printouts from now on so that the results get posted!

CHEERS!
Tom


----------



## Mike R

Here are the Race Results for Wednesday, November 5th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceway *in Jacksonville, Florida. 

*Amateur GT1 *
1. John "JT" Thompson - 201 
2. Mike Rigsby - 197-17 
3. J.P. Snyder - 197-6 
4. Cap Powell - 177 
5. Larry Ulsch - 175 
6. Buddy Houser - 164 
7. Dallas McMahan - 140 
8. Rollin Isbell - 128 (DNF-chassis) 
9. Stuart Andrews - 85 (DNF-handling) 

Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 4.546251 on Black 
Fast Lap - JT Thompson - 4.547377 on Yellow 
Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell- 4.555035 on Purple 

A few of our racers couldn't make it this Wednesday because of work committments or otherwise, but we had nine hearty souls ready to take on the cause. We lowered the minimum lap time to 4.4 to remove the breakout which seemed to work better this week. 

The racing was hot and heavy and a few crashes here and there took some great cars out of contention. Rollin's car was exceptionally fast but he ran into someone else's trouble more than once and the final one bent the chassis really bad to where it just would not handle forcing Rollin to retire the car. Stuart had handling issues from the outset and finally pulled his car. Larry's car has really good straightaway speed, but he is still fighting some cornering issues in the donut and hairpin and JT is helping him with that. When he gets the handling figured out he is going to be someone to contend with in GT-1. Cap and Buddy were both running steady races and both got damaged cars in various wrecks that kept their lap totals down . Dallas continues to improve week after week and his lap count is getting higher every time. 

It narrowed down to JT, JP, and Mike fighting for the podium spots with the "Iceman" JT pulling out 201`laps despite having a couple of bad crashes that damaged a relatively new body. It seemed like every time JP or Mike tried to get close, JT would just kick it up a notch and all you could see was his taillights. JP and Mike slugged it out over the last couple of heats with Mike gaining about a half lap advantage to take second place. 

*Next Race ..... NASCAR and GTP ..... Saturday, November 8th at 7:30pm*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 11/1/08*

Here are the race results for Saturday, November 1st at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceway* in Jacksonville Florida.

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Winston Peacock - 154
2. Nathan Pickett - 149
3. Chris - 133
4. Dallas McMahan - 121
5. Ashley - 114

Fast Lap - Nathan Pickett - 5.219257 on Black

I wasn't there ..... but I hear that it was a close race between Winston and Nathan until near the end.


*Experienced NASCAR*
1. Buddy Houser - 194
2. John "JT" Thompson - 193
3. JP Snyder - 189
4. Erik Setzer - 183
5. Johnny Banks - 169
6. Terry Tawney - 114

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.609536 on Black

Thank you to Terry Tawney for coming up from the Melbourne area to race with the guys. I wish I could have been there instead of sitting in post-game traffic. Sorry to hear that you had some trouble with the car.


*GTP*
1. JP Snyder - 204
2. Terry Tawney - 198
3. Johnny Banks - 191
4. Winston Peacock - 126
5. Kasey - 122

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.007890 on Black

The gutter lane continues to be one of the fastest lanes on the track.


See the post above for Wednesday, November 5th's results.


*Next Race ..... NASCAR and GTP ..... Saturday, November 8th*


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Ragnar said:


> I planned to post Saturday's Results, but Erik took the printout with him, and he has been so busy posting on Political Forums that he has no time for posting them.
> I will try to make sure I get the printouts from now on so that the results get posted!
> 
> CHEERS!
> Tom


Quick stop in at lunch time to say that I did NOT take any of the printouts, as racing wasn't finished and I assumed someone else was going to post all of the results together, so there was no reason to post part of them and have someone else post part of them (too much change for confusion).

I also haven't had time to post on political forums, I've been a bit too busy with other things.


----------



## Ragnar

Wingless Wonder said:


> Quick stop in at lunch time to say that I did NOT take any of the printouts, as racing wasn't finished and I assumed someone else was going to post all of the results together, so there was no reason to post part of them and have someone else post part of them (too much change for confusion).
> 
> I also haven't had time to post on political forums, I've been a bit too busy with other things.


I was sure that Dan gave you the printouts. I may have been mistaken.

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

No worries.

Printouts were still at the track on Wednesday. So, I got them and posted them above.


----------



## Ragnar

Wizard Of Iz said:


> No worries.
> 
> Printouts were still at the track on Wednesday. So, I got them and posted them above.


Thank you, I guess I need to make sure we don't forget them in the future!

*CHEERS!*
Tom


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, November 8, 2008*

*NASCAR - No Breakout*
1. JT 196
2. Erik 191
3. JP 189
4. Johnny B. 74 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Erik, 4.609367s, Purple Lane

*NASCAR, 4.8 Breakout*
1. John P. 169
2. Rick 168
3. Chris R. 137
4. Ashley 129
5. Dallas 127

Fastest Lap: John P., 4.945145s, Red Lane

As we only had nine racers, we just ran everyone together in an 18-heat "Crazy Lanes" race (four racers on track at a time to allow for more turn marshals). In the no-breakout class, JT's experience helped him come out on top as he was able to avoid other racers' wrecks and not make any mistakes of his own. Erik slipped up a few times to drop out of a dead even race with JT at the midway point to being second and five laps down. JP had troubles in the middle of the race, but still came in third. Johnny's chassis broke after a nasty accident, and he had to drop out of the race.

The 4.8 breakout class was just as exciting, with the race coming down to the wire between John and Rick. John got the win by just a lap, with Rick keeping it close by being very consistent. Chris and Ashley both had some problems with their cars, dropping them away from the front two, but they were still competitive when their cars were in top shape. Dallas is still learning the track, but it's possible that he's fooling the rest of us so he can break out and beat the rest of us in a surprise rookie victory.


*Next race: Wednesday, November 12 - GT1*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

C'mon Buddy, say it!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 11/12/08*

Here are the results for Wednesday, November 12th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 197
2. Rollin Isbell - 190.6
3. Buddy Houser - 190.3
4. Mike Rigsby - 189
5. JP Snyder - 186
6. Sean Rigsby - 176
7. John Parks - 175
8. Johnny Banks - 173.11
9. Jeremy Shumate - 173.7
10. Larry Ulsch - 163
11. Dallas McMahan - 136

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.656207 on Yellow

JT continued his winning ways by driving a mostly clean race. Or at least as clean as possible. Rollin straightened his car after last week's carnage and got the Lexan magnets turned off in time to edge Buddy for second by just a few sections. Mike seemed to find the same cars sitting in his lane heat after heat but was in contention throughout the race. JP fought a few handling issues and rounded out the Top 5. Sean seems to add to his lap total every week and is steadily improving. Great to see John Parks back for the winter and on the track where he belongs. Johnny Banks loaned a car to Jeremy (complete with monster tires) and then just barely beat Jeremy for position. Larry fought some handling issues and Dallas has just about gotten all of the good out of his factory-original Parma motor.

*Track Cleaning Party ---- Thursday, November 13th ----- 7:00pm*

*Next Race ..... NASCAR and GTP ..... Saturday, November 15th at 7:30pm*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*It's Clean*

Johnny, John Parks, Austin, and Dallas got the track nice and clean. In fact, they were just about finished when I got there at 7:05.

Ahhhh .... the smell of Naptha in the evening.:freak::woohoo:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

Race night! :woohoo:


----------



## Wingless Wonder

*Race Results - Saturday, November 15, 2008*

*NASCAR - 4.8 Breakout*
1. Craig 158
2. Chris 153
3. Wynston 152
4. Dallas 136
5. Nathan 115 (DNF)

Fastest Lap: Nathan, 5.156238s, Orange Lane

This was a close race to the end and would have been a four-way race for the win had Nathan not dropped out early. Craig managed to stay clean the most and took the win. Chris got a solid lead on Wynston but saw it drop away in the late stages of the race, as Wynston started hammering out solid laps after his early race was plagued with braid and wire problems. Dallas is continuing to learn the ropes with his out-of-the-box Champion setup, and turning more and more laps each week.


*NASCAR - No Breakout*
1. JT 194
2. Erik 186
3. JP 181
4. Johnny B. 176
5. Bob Lee 172
6. John P. 172

Fastest Lap: JT, 4.554515s, Black Lane

JT was, once again, flawless and fast, and easily won this race. Erik's car handled well enough to pull in second, though by the end of the race after running into numerous cars on his lane, the chassis was quite well bent. JP fought some handling issues but managed to pull in a solid third. Johnny was in contention for the top spot early, but problems started creeping in and dropping him down to fourth. Bob was finally back racing after a long hiatus, and he and John ran a competitive race for the final pair of positions.


*GTP*
1. JP 104
2. Erik 97
3. Bob Lee 92
4. John P. 88
5. Chris 79

Fastest Lap: Erik, 4.335600s, Yellow Lane

For GTP we tried something different, with 1:00 on, 1:30 off. JP drove a consistent race to take the top spot. Erik was close at the start but had some erratic deslots and lost time to come in second. Bob drove a clean race for third, over John with a borrowed Johnny B. GTP, and Chris rounded out the field in his first GTP race running a WFT GTP under the watchful gaze of the car's owner.


Special thanks go out to JT and Craig, who dropped out of the GTP race to give more turn marshals, and also Tom M., who turn marshaled despite not racing!


*Next Race: Wednesday, November 19 - GT1!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I missed the Double-Naught Spy???? 

Bob .... Good to see you were back at the track. Hope our paths cross soon.


Now, we just need to get WFT from the turn marshal position to the driver's stand. (Great to talk to you today. Congratulations to Johnny Benson!)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 11/19/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, November 19th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1 (4.4 Break Out)*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 201
2. Buddy Houser - 192.8
3. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 192.5
4. JP Snyder - 191
5. Johnny Banks - 185
6. Cap Powell - 179
7. John Parks - 171
8. Larry Ulsch - 170.13
9. Rollin Isbell - 170.3
10. Dallas McMahan - 151
11. Mike Rigsby - 112 (DNF)
12. Jose Harrison - 103

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.437149 on Blue
Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby - 4.445415 on Purple

JT continued his winning ways by driving ahead and avoiding the mayhem --- and by being really fast! We welcomed the World's Fastest Tom back to the track and he set fast lap on his way to a close finish with Buddy. Tom also discovered that the 4.4 breakout was a little too high for him as he broke out a few time. JP Snyder was just a lap behind Buddy and Tom by driving a very consistent race. Rollin and Mike would have been in the mix for a podium finish if not for race-related problems. Rollin missed a heat while waiting for his soldering iron to heat up after bouncing off of a nearly-parked car. And, Mike called it a night after some significant pan damage after bouncing off of a car in the bank. But, that's racin'!! Johnny Banks drove a solid race and brought home a Top 5 finish. Cap led the next pack and John Parks edged Larry Ulsch by one lap for seventh. Larry finished up his new Difalco and reported that he liked the results. Dallas led the Rookie Pack over Jose Harrison who made his first appearance with his just bought ready-to-run car. Hopefully his wife will let him come out and play more often.

*Next Race ...... Saturday, November 22nd ..... Rookie Race at 6pm ..... NASCAR at 7:30pm ..... GTP to follow*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 11/22/08*

Here are the race results for Saturday, November 22nd at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 172
2. John Parks - 170
3. Craig Brubaker - 162.1
4. Nathan Pickett - 155
5. Austin Houser - 147
6. Dallas McMahan - 146
7. Stuart Andrews - 162.19 (DQ - Body change)

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.890426 on Black

The race started out looking like a lot of "rubbin is racin'" but settled down into a real good race. John overcame early incidents and accidents to put the pressure on Rick. It wasn't enough. Rick stayed cool and maintained his lead and took the win. Craig is adjusting nicely to racing NASCAR-style and completed the podium. Nathan out-dueled Austin for Fourth and Dallas overcame a bent axle to show a respectable finish. Stuart had the fastest car on the track but learned that there's a reason the A-Main drivers use bullet-proofing _before_ they need it. His body change earned him a DQ and cost him a podium finish.


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Tom Marlowe - 193
2. Buddy Houser - 190.9
3. Rollin Isbell - 190.8
4. Eddie Broyles - 186
5. Frank Villanzante - 172
6. Johnny Banks - 170
7. JP Snyder - 160
8. Mike Rigsby - 154 (DNF - Chassis)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.554978 on Yellow

Tom earned a hard-fought win on a night where the top three ran within a lap of each other until the final heat. Rollin had pressure on Tom throughout the early and middle portion of the race until the "Lexan magnets" caught him in Heat Six. Buddy drove a great race with a fast car and when a "rough driving" penalty in the final seconds cost Rollin, Buddy was close enough to capture second by just a few feet. That's Racin! Eddie Broyles made his return to the track and got faster and faster as the race progressed and he became more comfortable. I'm sure he'll factor in next week. It's great to see Frank join us during his annual trip from Connecticut. He also became more comfortable as the race went on and got ahead of Johnny for a Top 5 when Johnny had to spend some time in the pits with a damaged chassis. JP also missed a few laps getting things straightened back out. Mike called it a night early after getting behind early, then making up a few laps before getting caught up in a couple of chassis-twisting wrecks.


*Next Race ..... GT1 ..... Wednesday, November 26th at 7:30pm*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 12/3/08*

Here are the results for Wednesday, December 3rd at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was great to see Henry, Tommy, and William Burnside this week while they are in Jacksonville on business. Nothing like a little slot car racing in the evening after a long day in the classroom. Thank you for coming to race with us.

*Amateur GT1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D, 48-pitch gears, GT1 body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 202 + 13 Sections
2. Tom Marlowe - 202 + 9 Sections
3. JP Snyder - 197
4. Buddy Houser - 196
5. Larry Ulsch - 186
6. Johnny Banks - 185
7. John Parks - 173
8. Rollin Isbell - 171 (chassis)
9. Dallas McMahan - 143
10. Cap Powell - 133 (chassis)
11. Tommy Burnside - 129 (chassis)
12. William Burnside - 66 (chassis & motor)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.453242 on Purple

There were a couple of real close races at the top. JT and Tom ended up separated by just a few sections and JP got around Buddy in the final heat or two for third. Rollin could run with the leaders early in the race but he couldn't keep the car out of harm's way. Too many trips to the floor resulted in extra time in the pits to straighten the pans and resolder the motor. Larry Ulsch undoubtedly has one of the strongest motors on the track and his new Difalco controller seems to have helped his lap times and consistency. He has wisely turned down JT's, Tom's and Buddy's offers to buy it! Johnny Banks showed the horsepower and raced hard throughout the night but just missed a Top 5 finish. John Parks had a car with a motor going sour but it wouldn't do the decent thing and just die. Dallas' laps are becoming more and more consistent. Cap discovered that motor brushes don't last forever when the car is as fast as his is and he called it an early night. Tommy and William both faced more than their fair share of wrecks. It's really not nice to treat company that way. William went through a couple of motors and finally called it a night when his Parma T-Flex's pan started to resemble spaghetti. Tommy soldiered on until late in the race before retiring with handling issues of his own.

*Next Race ..... NASCAR and GTP ..... Saturday, December 6th*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

okay, finally coming off of the sealed motor program. The car may even be on a diet by this saturday. The only thing left is to tune the driver. See ya Saturday????


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Do it!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 12/10/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, December 10th at Austin Latham's _*Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies*_ in Jacksonville, Florida.

Nice crowd of racers let us split into two groups to race GT1's (_Stamped steel chassis, Chinese 16D motors, 48-pitch gears, GT1 bodies_) on the 153' Olgivie Hillclimb.

First up .... mostly newer racers .... with some of the veterans helping with in-race repairs.

*Amateur GT1 (4.8 Breakout)*
1. Bill McDermott - 174
2. Sean Rigsby - 169.6
3. John Parks - 169.55
4. Austin Houser - 161
5. Nathan Pickett - 160
6. Stuart Andrews - 153
7. Dallas McMahan - 149
8. Chris Randall - 140

Fast Lap - Sean Rigsby - 4.827496 on Green

This settled into a really good race after the first few heats. Early on, Bill battled with Austin Houser for the lead until Austin got caught up in other people's wrecks and made a couple of trips to the floor. Sean had the car to beat but found too many accidents to overcome three breakout laps but did edge out John for second by mere feet. John fell back four laps in the first heat or two and then came back through the field to capture the final spot on the podium. Austin and Nathan settled into a good battle all night with Austin claiming the position in the final heats. Stuart spent too much time off of the track making repairs to compete for the win but did make a nice charge to get off of the bottom. Dallas and Chris dueled for the seventh spot and each had to overcome a few driving miscues and car repairs.


*Amateur GT1*
1. Tom Marlowe - 204
2. John "JT" Thompson - 202
3. Buddy Houser - 198
4. Rollin Isbell - 192
5. Mike Rigsby - 189 (DNF - Motor)
6. Johnny Banks - 188
7. Eddie Stilley - 187
8. Cap Powell - 183
9. JP Snyder - 141 (DNF - Body)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.390431 on Black

Another great run by Tom and JT that wasn't decided until late in the race. Buddy stayed within striking distance all night but was just a tick off of the pace. Mike probably would have battled Buddy for position if the motor had not let go mid-way through the final heat. Rollin will be headed back to the frame shop after a couple more trips to the floor. Johnny has the power and just has to find the right gear and handling combination to get it onto the track. Eddie Stilley made his return to competition and showed that he will soon be a factor as he shakes off the rust. No one wants to get into a drag race with Cap. Now, if it will just turn a little better he'll be tough. JP was probably headed for a Top 5 before one wreck too many altered the shape of his body and ruined the car's handling.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, December 13th ..... NASCAR and GTP followed by track cleaning*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 12/13/08*

Here are the race results for Saturday, December 13th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Another nice turnout let the racers break into two groups and racing was finished by 10pm.

*Amateur NASCAR (4.8 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 173
2. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 158
3. Dallas McMahan - 157
4. Nathan Pickett - 153
5. Ashley Thomas - 150.17
6. Chris Randall - 150.9
7. David Goins - 134
8. Craig Brubaker - 131 (Pinion)

Fast Lap - Nathan Pickett - 5.108753 on Black

Lots of fun. Lots of carnage early in the race. John Parks drove through the smoke to grab a lead in the first heat and never looked back and was never threatened. Pinkie wasn't quite as fortunate and had to get up on the wheel and come through the pack after a rough beginning to grab second away from Dallas. Dallas drove his best race to date and swapped second and third with a number of challengers before getting edged out in the final heat by Pinkie. Nathan also had to battle through the carnage and finally pulled ahead of Ashley and Chris to claim fourth. Meanwhile, Ashley had her own battle going with Chris and finally edged him out by about half of a lap. David borrowed a car to join the melee and ran a solid race for a relative newcomer to the track. Craig spun a pinion early and lost most of a heat and then fought his way off of the bottom only to have a late race accident knock him back down.


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Tom Marlowe - 196
2. John "JT" Thompson - 194
3. Bob "00" Lee - 188
4. Johnny Banks - 183
5. Rollin Isbell - 182
6. JP Snyder - 181
7. Darin "Shake" Benson - 170.16
8. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 170.8
9. Eddie Stilley - 167

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.554154 on Blue

Once again, Tom and JT battled for the win in a race that was far from pretty. Lots of flying cars. Bob Lee stepped up a class and proved that he deserves to run with the "big boys" with a nice podium finish. Johnny Banks captured fourth while Rollin had a dismal final heat and fell from third back to fifth. JP also proved that he's capable of running in this class with a solid finish with a car that was not the fastest car on the track. Shake (Darin) and Bake (Rick) dueled for position throughout the race with Shake grabbing the spot by about half of a lap. Fast Eddie fought a mysterious wheel hop issue throughout the night and used the night as a in-race test session -- without too many anwsers.


No one broke out any cleaning supplies, so I guess that it will wait for another day.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, December 17th ..... Amateur GT1 .....*


----------



## BOB LEE 00

Man, it was great running fast again. The car was car was finally off of the sealed motor program with some much needed motor tuning. The car started coming in and getting faster towards the end of the race. The next run should be even better, I can't wait. Someday I'll invest in one of those fancy pants lightweight chasis and a controller.:thumbsup:seeya next time guys!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!! :woohoo::woohoo:

Bob I hope you can make it again soon when I'm there. JT needs to put you back on days.


----------



## BOB LEE 00

yeah right!! need a raise too!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 12/17/08*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, December 18th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways and Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Most of the usual characters gathered for a little Pre-Christmas fun with their toys.

*Amateur GT1 (4.8 Breakout)*
1. John Parks - 175 --- (4.999793 on Red)
2. Larry Ulsch - 171 --- (4.835897 on Orange)
3. Nathan Pickett - 168 --- (5.046201 on Blue)
4. Chris Randall - 166 --- (4.890129 on Yellow)
5. Austin Houser - 163 --- (4.836164 on Orange
6. Dallas McMahan - 158 --- (5.320748 on Black)
7. Austin Latham - DNS

Fast Lap - Larry Ulsch - 4.835897 on Orange

John Parks makes it two Main Events in a row. Again, he didn't have the fastest car on the track but drove a very consistent race. Larry is beginning to find the handle to go with his horsepower and looked strong with a second place finish. Nathan Pickett was the youngest member on the podium and kept the pressure on the veterans throughout the race. Chris continues to improve and turns a few more laps every week. Austin fought through some braking issues and stayed in the hunt before settling for a Top 5 finish. Dallas had a strong run going early and was looking to back up his finish from Saturday only to have late race handling issues drop him from contention.



*Amateur NASCAR*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204 --- (4.445271 on Yellow)
2. Buddy Houser - 191 --- (4.562246 on Purple)
3. JP Snyder - 181 --- (4.671709 on Orange)
4. Cap Powell - 177 --- (4.671795 on Purple)
5. Mike Rigsby - 155 (Magnet) --- (4.717959 on Blue)
6. Tom Marlowe - 129 (Chassis) --- (4.507875 on Purple)
7. Rollin Isbell - 56 (Motor Out) --- (4.608464 on Purple)

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.445271 on Yellow

Tom did a little motor work for JT and JT returned the favor by wearing out the field on a wreck-filled night. Buddy gave chase but was just a tick off in horsepower and handling. JP out-dueled Cap for the final podium position in a race between two very even cars. Mike was in contention for a Top 3 before a trip to the floor left him limping to the finish with a broken magnet. Tom was dueling with JT for the lead early in the race before a series of accidents knocked him out for three heats while he straightened the chassis. No doubt that he was relieved that he had chosen to run his back-up car. Rollin was trying to overcome a couple of early "rough driving" penalties when another trip to the floor knocked the motor out of the car.


*Next Race ...... NASCAR and GTP ..... Saturday, December 20th*


----------



## Mike R

There will be no racing this Wednesday, December 24th, and none on Wednesday, December 31 as Phoenix will be closing early those nights for the holidays. We will have the Santa's Ride race using GT-1 cars on Saturday the 27th. Please see the appropriate thread for details. Hope to see you there.:thumbsup:

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Thanks for the head's up.

I'm looking forward to the Santa Ride Race. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Santa's After Christmas Ride - 12/27/08*

Sixteen drivers paired up to compete in *Santa's After Christmas Ride* on Saturday, December 27th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceway and Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Everyone owes Mike Rigsby and Austin a _Thank You_ for setting up the event. Let's do it again!

*Santa's Ride* was a mini-Enduro style event for the GT1 cars normally raced on Wednesday nights at Phoenix. Flexi-style chassis, GT1 bodies, Chinese 16D motors ---- and lots of fun.

Drivers chose their own teams and made for some interesting combinations:

*Race Entries*
*Broke Till Payday Racing* - Mike Rigsby and Stuart Andrews
*Team 1/32* - Austin Latham and Ashley Thomas
*KillerBee Racing* - Johnny Banks and John Parks
*Team Chiquita* - JP Snyder and Erik Setzer
*Just Shoot Me Racing* - Buddy Houser and Rollin Isbell
*Slowpoke Racing* - Eddie Broyles and Eddie Stilley
*Team Chaparral* - John "JT" Thompson and Tom Marlowe
*RT Motorsports* - Chris Randall and Rick Tomlinson

The mini-Enduro format called for 5-minute heats with each driver required to drive on each lane for a total of sixteen heats. The racing was amazingly clean and with limited track calls and no repair periods, the program moved along at a quick pace. We even took a fifteen minute "half time" break to allow Teams to tweak their cars for the second half.

In the end, the Dream Team of John "The Iceman" Thompson and Tom "World's Fastest Tom" Marlowe (Team Chaparral) proved to be too much for the rest of the field as they were the only team to run over 1000 laps. Buddy and Rollin (Just Shoot Me) gave chase through much of the race until some second-half handling issues dropped them out of any chance of challenging for the lead. Mike and Stuart (Broke Till Payday) made good use of the break to take advantage of Eddie and Eddie's (Slowpoke) misfortunes to capture the final podium position.

There are always races within the race that are fun to watch just because they're so close. Eddie and Eddie (Slowpoke) found themselves battling motor and handling issues and found themselves just having a track position advantage on the same lap as Johnny and John (KillerBee) for Fourth. And, Erik and JP (Team Chiquita) also just had a track position advantage over Rick and Chris (RT Motorsports) for the Sixth position. Austin and Ashley (Team 1/32) found themselves down on horsepower toward the midway point but elected to soldier on and made it to the end of the race. 

*Final Results*
1. Team Chaparral - 1014
2. Just Shoot Me Racing - 996
3. Broke Til Payday Racing - 948
4. Slowpoke Racing - 937.18
5. KillerBee Racing - 937.6
6. Team Chiquita - 853.11
7. RT Motorsports - 853.7
8. Team 1/32 - 800

Fast Lap - Team Chaparral - 4.445482 on White
Concours - Team Chiquita - Painted by Rollin Isbell


----------



## SCSHobbies

I hope there is a picture of the lil yellow bus!! 

Very fun night lets try it again soon.


----------



## Wingless Wonder

I've got a so-so quality photo of "the bus" from my phone, once I figure out how to load it into my PC I'll upload it.

That little car gave everything it could and I'm amazed it reached the end of the race. I've straightened that chassis a number of times, my dad's straightened it, and Tom Marlowe straightened it as much as he could at the midpoint of the race (thanks Tom!). But the chassis was too beat up. It's had a lot of unfortunate accidents, and even though I might be rough on a car myself, that poor car had seen way too many cars in its lane for full high-speed collisions, and has even had flying cars land on top of it. It's time to retire the chassis and replace it, but that's definitely still a good motor inside.

I've got to give props to JP for chugging along with it and staying in the fight with me. Between the car driving like a bus after too many shots (leaving the chassis flexing when it shouldn't), and my erratic driving owing to being a lot sicker than I thought (hence my breaks from turn marshaling to go try to cough out a lung or two), it was tough making the end of that race. To finish it, and even end up in sixth, was a victory of sorts.

We may be driving the short bus, but we're persistent and we'll keep on fighting to the end!


----------



## Mike R

Phoenix raceway will be closed today, and tomorrow, New Years Day. Normal
hours resume on Friday, January 2.

The race schedule for Saturday, January 3 will be:

Tech in for GTP and Nascar will begin at 7 PM. Tech will end at 7:25 with GTP to be run first at 7:30 PM. Nascar division will follow after the GTP race.

Mike R


----------



## Mike R

*Vintage/retro Flexi Race January 31, 2009*

*RETRO/VINTAGE FLEXI RACE
JANUARY 31, 2009*


In lieu of the normal GTP class that we would run on this night, we will try to have our first RETRO/VINTAGE FLEXI class race.

Tech in will begin at 7 PM, and end at 7:25 PM. Both Retro/Vintage and Nascar divisions will go through tech at the same time, and the Retro/Vintage class will start racing at 7:30 PM.

Copies of the RETRO/VINTAGE FLEXI rules are available at the raceway or you can call Austin Latham at the raceway at 904-642-1112. This should be a fun class. We need to get this class going so we can participate with some of the other raceways around the state. 

The rules for the class are very simple and designed to make the cars about equal and put the driver back into the equation. Virtually everyone has an old two piece flexi chassis of some sort than can be used, and the raceway is starting to get some bodies in that will be legal for the race. The first few races we are going to be lenient and say any flexi chassis other than the .025 Cheetah 11 will be allowed, but that will change later to limit the class to two piece flexi chassis.

In short, it’s a “have fun” class designed to be low cost and have the cars be a little more realistic than what we normally run.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

I'm a little late but its Race Night!!! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/7/09*

Here are the races results for the weekly GT1 race at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Most of the usual suspects were in attendance and having a good time playing with toy cars. Thank you to Meghan Ulsch and Austin Latham for serving as our race directors for the evening.

*Amateur GT1*
1. Tom Marlowe - 201
2. John "JT" Thompson - 196
3. JP Snyder - 195
4. Larry Ulsch - 183
5. Bill McDermott - 181
6. Cap Powell - 179
7. Buddy Houser - 167 (Guide)
8. John Parks - 165
9. Nathan Pickett - 164
10. Austin Houser - 113
11. Rollin Isbell - 81 (DNF - Gear)

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.499636 on Purple


*Next Race ........ NASCAR & GTP ........ Saturday, January 10th*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/14/09*

Maybe it was too cool for some racers to venture out to *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* but the racers who did make the trip truly saw some hot laps. Here are the results for Wednesday, January 14th.

Thank you to Terry Tawney for making the trip from Cocoa to race with us and congratulations to John "JT" Thompson for setting a new lap record for the Amateur GT1 class. Even if it was Crazy Lanes, 208 laps is impressive.

*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 208
2. Buddy Houser - 203
3. Tom Marlowe - 202
4. JP Snyder - 196.9
5. Mike Rigsby - 196.2
6. Terry Tawney - 195
7. Johnny Banks - 188
8. Rollin Isbell - 148 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.437201 on Black


Good fast racing that featured some very long runs with tightly bunched groups in numerous heats. The Fastest Laps ranged from 4.43 to 4.55 so it came down to driving and track knowledge. JT and Tom battled for the lead early-on with Buddy and Rollin joining the mix. JT ended the night by setting a new Track Record of 208 laps in the GT1 class while Tom's car fell off just a tick later in the race. Buddy was plenty fast and was able to capture second while Rollin's motor escaped late in the fifth heat and he took another DNF. (Guess I should have brought my soldering iron to the track after all.) JP showed a lot of horsepower at times and showcased a new body that made him a natural target. Mike seemed to get off to a slow start but the car came around mid-race and from that point on he was able to run with most of the leaders and brought home a Top 5 finish. Terry Tawney had the day off and decided to make the easy drive up from Cocoa, FL to get some laps. In the process he found a very strong sealed motor in his box and definitely made good use of the track time as he got faster every heat. Johnny fought some handling issues but had the old swerve going pretty good on the driver's stand. Good thing it was Crazy Lanes.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 17th ..... NASCAR and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 1/17/09*

By Florida standards it was downright cold outside on Saturday. But the thirteen racers who made it to *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida kept the action on the track nice and hot. 

Here are the results for Saturday, January 17, 2009.

There were enough drivers to give some of the newer drivers their own race and they put on a great show.

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Ashley Thomas - 157.12
2. Chris Randall - 157.6
3. Dallas McMahan - 151
4. Mike Henry - 89 (Guide)

Fast Lap - Chris Randall - 5.055271 on Blue

Ashley lead at the conclusion of all but one heat on her way to the win. Chris and Dallas gave chase early before Dallas fell back just a bit. Chris then applied the pressure by himself and when Ashley had a tough run on Black, Chris took the lead. Going into the final heat they were just three sections apart and with Ashley now on Yellow and Chris on Orange they put on a good show. The lead changed hands a couple of times over the first half of the heat before Ashley finally got away and secured the win. Mike fought through a finicky controller and a broken lead wire and then lost a number of laps with a broken guide. 


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 194
2. Eddie Broyles - 192
3. Rollin Isbell - 190
4. JP Snyder - 187
5. Eddie Stilley - 179.18
6. Rick Tomlinson - 179.7
7. Johnny Banks - 178
8. John Parks - 165 (Car Change)
9. Wes Dean Sr & II. - 161 (Driver Change)

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.617253 on Purple

JT made it two-for-two this week with a hard-fought win over Eddie Broyles and Rollin. Seven of the nine racers turned their fastest lap on Purple (Green for Eddie Broyles and Black for Wes Dean, II) but otherwise almost everyone could run side-by-side throughout the race. JP had one of the faster cars but fell just short of a podium position. Eddie, Rick, and Johnny battled for the final spot in the Top 5 with Eddie securing the position by a little over half of a lap. Johnny was just another lap back but did set TQ with the fastest lap during the race. John Parks fought a finicky car that would go when it wanted to go and just sit on the track when it didn't. Wes Dean, Sr. made his long-awaited return to the track and borrowed a car and controller from Johnny. Then a little past mid-race Wes Dean, II and his date stopped by to visit and The Deuce got behind the controller for a couple of heats. Great to see both of these guys back at the track.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, January 21st ..... Amateur GT1*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!!! :woohoo:

yeah its cold so what... its race night. :dude:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> Race Night!!!!! :woohoo:
> 
> yeah its cold so what... its race night. :dude:



Perfect time to race slot cars. Nice and warm inside.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/21/09*

The cool weather on Wednesday made it the perfect time to spend a few hours inside racing slot cars. Sixteen racers signed in to run what we call Amateur GT1 at *Austin Latham’s Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 21, 2009.

*Amateur GT1 (4.6 Breakout)*
1. David Arthur – 187
2. John Parks – 179.10
3. Larry Ulsch – 179.1
4. Bill McDermott – 174
5. Austin Latham – 165
6. Stuart Andrews – 164
7. Dallas McMahan – 152
8. Jeff Ray – 142

Fast Lap – David Arthur – 4.656781 on Black

David made the trip from Orange Park after a multi-month layoff and showed the field that he just wasn't that rusty. John Parks, Larry and Bill battled most of the race for second place with John claiming the spot by track position over Larry. Austin came from behind the counter to the driver's panel and captured a Top 5 finish with a solid run with his Flexi 5. Stuart fought some mechanical gremlins early in the race and then turned some of the fastest laps of the race trying to catch Austin only to come up a lap short. Dallas fought some handling issues and fell off of the pace a bit. Jeff Ray - one of the regular "hot shoes" at the old *J & G Speedway* - was in town from North Carolina and borrowed a car from Buddy and made his annual appearance at the track. Jeff had just a little too much rust to knock off with no practice but still seemed to have a lot of fun.

*Amateur GT1 (4.35 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 202
2. Terry Tawney - 196.15
3. Buddy Houser - 196.8
4. Mike Rigsby - 187
5. JP Snyder - 173
6. Johnny Banks - 170 (Guide Flag)
7. Rollin Isbell - 129 (DNF - Armature)
8. John "JT" Thompson - 13 (DNF - Illness)

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.444681 on Yellow

With JT on the sidelines early with a nasty headache that even Tylenol and Mountain Dew could only put a dent in, Tom was virtually unchallenged for the win. In fact, Tom definitely had more laps in the car but had to nurse a failing gear through the final two heats. Terry Tawney once again had the day off and made the trip up I-95 from Cocoa and made the extra track time pay off. Terry ran with the leaders the whole race and captured a hard-fought second place when Buddy got caught-up in some lapped traffic during the final heat. Mike ran a very steady race but couldn't find the same speed that he had in practice. JP also found himself surprisingly down on horsepower and settled for a distant fifth. Johnny Banks broke a guide flag and spent some time off of the track making repairs returned to set the TQ lap of the race. Rollin had a rough start but then fought back to move into second place going in to the sixth heat only to have the armature burn a wind. That's racin', boys.


_*Next Race .... Saturday, January 24th .... NASCAR and GTP*_


----------



## Mike R

That was a wild night of racing. I thought I never saw so many weird wrecks in the amateur class, then our group took the track and the craziness continued. People trying to pass on the outside of the bank.People trying to pass on the outside of the donut then losing their cool when they desloted.

Guess I have to go through my good motors this weekend. The arm I had last night was running 4.5's easy in practice, and once I got past the first heat, it was starting to slow way down. I couldn't even turn 4.8's at the end of the race and my lap count was way down .

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> That was a wild night of racing. I thought I never saw so many weird wrecks in the amateur class, then our group took the track and the craziness continued. People trying to pass on the outside of the bank.People trying to pass on the outside of the donut then losing their cool when they desloted.
> 
> Guess I have to go through my good motors this weekend. The arm I had last night was running 4.5's easy in practice, and once I got past the first heat, it was starting to slow way down. I couldn't even turn 4.8's at the end of the race and my lap count was way down .
> 
> Mike R



Was it a full moon? (No, not _that_ kind! ) I know that the first race had a couple of guys who hadn't raced for a while, but they weren't any more dangerous than anyone else.

The second race had all experienced drivers and the first couple of heats were wild. It was still a lot of fun.

Hope to see y'all Saturday.


----------



## Redeye Express

Mike R said:


> People trying to pass on the outside of the bank.People trying to pass on the outside of the donut then losing their cool when they desloted.
> 
> Mike R


Sounds like to me you were the old "Jam Car" that used to be so hard to get around on the old TCR HO race tracks. Man those things were cool! How about showing your fellas some courtesy and letting them by instead of holding them up when you know your car is falling off. Of course if your running for money or for points then you have to earn the spot. But at the home track where you run with the same guys week after week it just makes sense to yield the spot. You would want them to do the same right?? Also,when people are passing on the outside of the dounut or the bank, it is usually not because they want to. It is because they have to. The reason that they lost their cool isn't because "they" deslotted, it's because "they" were NERFED!!or just held up time after time and was shown no courtesy. Just guessing-I wasn't there. The moral of the post is "Drive your fellas as you would have them drive you! GODSPEED 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for 11/26/08 and 12/20/08*

Race results from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

I found the results from some earlier races and thought I'd post them up just so the guys can see their name in print.


*Amateur GT1 - November 26, 2008*
1. Frank Villanzante - 188
2. Larry Ulsch - 181
3. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 169
4. Johnny Banks - 167
5. Dallas McMahan - 162

Fast Lap - Frank Villanzante - 4.609073 on Yellow



*Amateur NASCAR - December 20, 2008*
_They ran 3-minute heats_
1. John Parks - 260
2. Rick Tomlinson - 258
3. David Going - 227
4. Dallas McMahan - 227
5. Ashley Thomas - 222
6. Chris Randall - 191

Fast Lap - Rick Tomlinson - 4.890777 on Yellow


*Amateur NASCAR - December 20, 2008*
1. Tom Marlowe - 198
2. John "JT" Thompson - 197
3. Mike Rigsby - 189
4. JP Snyder - 184
5. Johnny Banks - 176

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.609360 on Blue


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 1/24/09*

Another nice turn out for Saturday Night Racing at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida. We had all thirteen racers make it through tech and onto the track in two Mains.

Here are the results for Saturday, January 24, 2009


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Ashley Thomas - 165
2. Nathan Pickett - 159
3. Dallas McMahan - 153
4. Mike Henry - 107

Fast Lap - Nathan Pickett - 5.04519 on Yellow

There was plenty of action, but thankfully not nearly the carnage as the last couple of races. Ashely ran a very steady race to pick up her second win in a row. Nathan gave chase throughout the race but got caught up in other people's racing too often. Dallas picked up one-race sponsorship to make the field and stayed out of trouble while "just making laps" to finish third. Mike brought out a vintage JK Scorpion chassis and chased the handle the whole race.


*Amateur NASCAR*
1. JP Snyder - 190
2. Eddie Broyles - 188
3. Rollin Isbell - 186
4. John Parks - 178
5. Stuart Andrews - 171
6. Johnny Banks - 165 
7. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 154
8. Eddie Stilley - 140
9. Rick Tomlinson - 134

Fast Lap - Rollin Isbell - 4.656874 on Black

Sometimes when there is even just one sit-out it's easy to lose track of who is running up front. Especially when no one thinks to hit F8. When the final heat ended JP found himself out front with a nifty two-lap advantage and the win. Eddie Broyles ran his usual steady race and brought home second. Rollin lost some of his handling in the third heat after a lower bank shot from Johnny and suffered a late race body rub but captured the final podium position. Once the body issue was resolved he set the TQ lap of the race in the final heat. John Parks led the next pack and was never really challenged by Stuart for the position. Johnny Banks suffered a broken Red Fox guide flag for the second race this week but once again returned to run some of the better laps in the race. Pinkie brought his toys out to play and seemed to have a good time in the process. Eddie Stilley's car decided that it was going to go when it wanted to --- and then it would just sit on the track. Rick was running with John Parks for position early in the race but then suffered one of the more vicious wall shots as a rider that we have seen. I'm sure Rick will head off to the frame shop and be back for more action next Saturday.


Quick *Thank You* to the guys who stayed around to breathe a little Naptha and clean the track.

*Next Race ..... Amateur GT1 .... Wednesday, January 28, 2009*


----------



## SCSHobbies

You know what day it is..................... :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> You know what day it is..................... :woohoo::woohoo:



_Race Day!_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 1/28/09*

The track at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* had just been cleaned on Saturday and the BRM cars had raced on it without glue on Monday, so this was the first race on a light coat of spray glue. Some drivers found their usual "favorite" lane to be unkind --- but found a new "favorite" lane pretty quickly.

Here are the results for Wednesday, January 28th.


*Amateur GT1 (4.7 Breakout)*
1. Larry Ulsch - 187
2. Stuart Andrews - 181
3. Bill McDermott - 180
4. Nathan Pickett - 170
5. Dallas McMahan - 165

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.766099 on Black

Larry was both fast and steady in driving to a convincing win. Stuart found the breakout beeper three times early in the race and couldn't recover to challenge Larry. Bill stayed within striking distance of Stuart for second but a late race deslot or two spoiled his chances. Nathan's Flexi 5 looked to be pretty hooked up and he was able o race with just about anyone near him. Dallas' car took a nasty rider shot into the Ninety and didn't handle quite the same after that.


*Amateur GT1 (4.35 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 201
2. John "JT" Thompson - 200
3. Buddy Houser - 195
4. JP Snyder - 194
5. Rollin Isbell - 193
6. Johnny Banks - 188
7. Cap Powell - 176

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.499593 on Blue


Tom drove a nearly flawless race and stayed just ahead of JT throughout. Buddy ran with the leaders early before falling back just a bit and then traded the position with JP for a few heats before slipping ahead just enough to secure the final podium spot. JP took fourth by just a few feet over Rollin who had a rough start getting used to a fresh motor's brake points. Johnny made it through a race without a broken guide flag and once again had some of the fastest laps in the race. Cap found himself a bit down on horsepower in this race but still seemed to be having a good time.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, January 31st ..... Vintage Flexi and NASCAR*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 2/4/09*

Another nice mid-week turnout for 1/24 racing at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Here are the results for Wednesday, February 5, 2009


*Amateur GT1 (4.3 Breakout)*
1. Terry Tawney - 200
2. John "JT" Thompson - 199
3. Cap Powell - 197.16
4. Tom Marlowe - 197.9
5. Wesley Dean, Sr. - 193
6. David Arthur - 191.18
7. Rollin Isbell - 191.7
8. JP Snyder - 189
9. Stuart Andrews - 187
10. Johnny Banks - 172.11
11. Larry Ulsch - 172.8
12. Wesley Dean, II - 170

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.499348 on Blue
Fast Lap - Terry Tawney - 4.499789 on Yellow


Good, close racing throughout the field with track position determining 3rd, 6th, and 10th. Terry had the day off and decided to make the trip north from Cocoa to see how his cars responded to the recent track cleaning at *Phoenix*. The answer --- very, very well. No surprise as Terry is one of the true gentlemen of our hobby and always races hard with plenty of class. JT gave chase but was just a tick off of his ususal pace and fell victim to a couple of late-race incidents including a trip to the concrete floor. Cap Powell turned in what is perhaps the finest race of his career and probably set a personal high-lap record in edging Tom Marlowe for the final spot on the podium by track position. Wes, Sr. made another visit to the track and borrowed one of Tom's cars to solidly round out the Top 5. David led the next pack and took the sixth position by about half of a lap over Rollin. JP drove a steady, courteous race and edged Stuart by two laps. Johnny Banks captured tenth by just three sections over Larry -- but at least he didn't break a guide. Wes, II. rounded out the field with a borrowed car that he couldn't quite find the handle on.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 7th ..... NASCAR*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its race day :hat:
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## SCSHobbies

*** New Rule – Update ***

A proposal was brought up to allow the use of either the American “FLA16D” or the standard Chinese FX 16D that we have been using for the last few years.

For those not familiar with the “FLA16D” this is a “Spec 16D” Armature manufactured only by Pro Slot that is only sold by slot car tracks in FL. It is required by the FL My Series for the NASCAR class.

Pro’s
Quality
Reliable
Consistent 
American Made

Con’s
Cost $27 vs $11 (Arm only)
FX might be a little faster

A Vote was taken and the use of Either Arm was approved and maybe used in our NASCAR & GT1 classes effective 02/25/09.

*** The FLA16D arm must be in a FX 16D setup ONLY! ***

The ARM was the only change/update to the rules. 48p gears are still Required!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 2/11/09*

Race Results for Wednesday, February 11th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.


The race results did not get printed, so here's what I remember.

*Amateur GT1 (4.35 Breakout)*
1. Tom Marlowe - 202
2. Buddy Houser - 200
3. Cap Powell - 197
4. JT Thompson - 196
5. Rollin Isbell - 195
6. ????? - 194

Johnny Banks, JP Snyder, Larry Ulsch, Stuart Andrews, Bill McDermott, and Nathan Pickett were there, but I don't know who finished where. 

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.38XXX


*There will be no racing on Valentine's Day Saturday, February 14th.*


----------



## BullFrog

This message is for Henry;
Did you ever fix my old motor?If you did can I get it? 
Bill


----------



## BullFrog

Since I can't race anymore- If anyone is interested here's what I've got;
Scalextic- Lister Storm, Jaguar XKRS and Ferrari F1
Professor Motor hand controller able to do both 16D cars and 1/32th with adj.brakes mis parts and wooden box with test section and power pack and controller.
Make offer................


----------



## TOM MAR

BullFrog said:


> Since I can't race anymore- If anyone is interested here's what I've got;
> Scalextic- Lister Storm, Jaguar XKRS and Ferrari F1
> Professor Motor hand controller able to do both 16D cars and 1/32th with adj.brakes mis parts and wooden box with test section and power pack and controller.
> Make offer................


BILL ;Phoenix raceways has 2 threads & I don't know if the 1/32 nd racers read this one. Try the 1/32nd results thread. Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 2/18/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, February 18th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Plenty of carnage in this race. Especially early. It wasn't a Full Moon, but for some inexplicable reason almost everyone decided to drive like Junior. 

*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 194
2. JP Snyder - 193
3. Larry Ulsch - 186
4. Johnny Banks - 180
5. Rollin Isbell - 172
6. Buddy Houser - 166
7. Bill McDermott - 164
8. Nathan Pickett - 154
9. Chris "FTB" Randall - 150
10. Cap Powell - 176 (DQ - Car Change)

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.499755 on Red

One more racer (resulting in one more turn marshal) would have made a huge difference. Especially early on when almost everyone was doing their Dale Earnhardt, Jr. / Brian Vickers impersonation. But it didn't stop anyone from having a good time and there were plenty of laughs to go around. JT didn't have the fastest car on the track but, once again, showed that steady, heady driving can often rule the day. JP drove a solid race but couldn't miss enough of the deslots to catch John. Larry fought through other people's misfortune to capture the final position on the podium. (BIG thank you to his daughter Meghan for serving as our race director.) Johnny Banks once again had plenty of horsepower and wasn't afraid to use it. Cap would have finished fifth or higher but apparently wore through the motor brushes and changed cars late in the race resulting in a DQ. Rollin and Buddy both spent time in the pits repairing race damage. Bill's car apparently doesn't like donuts and Nathan was running a car with a new setup courtesy of his crew chief that didn't quite work as planned. And it was great to see Chris "Father-To-Be" Randall back at the track. With TWINS in his future, I'm sure he'll be doing some racing while he can.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 21st ..... NASCAR ..... Tech Closes at 7:30pm*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 2/21/09*

Here are the partial race results for Saturday, February 21st at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Nice crowd of *fourteen* racers on Saturday night to run NASCAR. Sorry, but I only have the results for the first race.

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. Nathan Pickett - 160
2. Chris Randall - 157
3. Dallas McMahan - 148
4. Ashley Thomas - 145
5. Mike Henry - 135

Fast Lap - Chris Randall - 4.936951 on Orange

Chris built a lead that was as many as four laps just past the halfway point. Then the Dallas and Nathan put the pressure on. Dallas eventually took a bank shot that spoiled a good run, but Nathan ran a number of consistent heats to grab the lead. Might be Nathan's first Win. Ashley and Mike both fought through a few deslots to wrap up the finishing order.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, February 25th ..... Amateur GT1*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 2/25/09*

Here are the partial race results for Wednesday, February 25th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Nice crowd of *thirteen* racers on Wednesday night to run Amateur GT1 so we broke the group up into two races. It was great to once again see Terry Tawney make the trip north from Cocoa, FL.

*Amateur GT1*
1. Stuart Andrews - 188
2. JP Snyder - 182
3. Bill McDermott - 173
4. Larry Ulsch - 168
5. Chris Randall - 149 (DQ - car change)

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.663885 on Purple

Stuart led wire-to-wire in taking a six lap win over JP. Bill McDermott was fighting off a touch of food poisoning from earlier in the day but drove a re-worked car to a third place finish. Larry had a couple of late-race motor issues and Chris's car suffered a "fatal error" so he finished up with a back-up car.


*Amateur GT1*
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 204
2. John "JT" Thompson - 197
3. Mike Rigsby - 196
4. Buddy Houser - 195
5. Rollin Isbell - 192
6. Terry Tawney - 190
7. Cap Powell - 163 (DQ - car change)
8. Johnny Banks - 161 

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.499455 on Black

Tom drove one of those steady, consistent races that drives everyone else crazy. Just when you think it's going to be close .... he's seven laps ahead. Excellent race between JT, Mike and Buddy for the third. Rollin, once again, got off to a rough start and then ran good toward the end of the race but came up short of the podium. Terry Tawney made the trip from Cocoa only to find himself just a tad short on horsepower. Cap's car suddenly began to sound like nails on a chalkboard and had to be replaced before everyone killed him. Johnny had some problems and was off of the track for a while, but I'm not sure what happened.




*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 28th ..... Amateur NASCAR*

*Reminder ..... The Florida Vintage Slot Racers Association will be holding a race at Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies on Sunday, March 1st at 2pm. The track will open at Noon.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Here are the results for Saturday, February 28th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies*.

Some of the usual crowd joined 70,000 of their closest friends at the Monster Truck Show, but seven drivers took to the track.

The recently-applied spray glue was a little too light when the first racers arrived so the decision was made to add just a second light mist through the corners. By the mid to later heats the track became pretty good. Should be an excellent racing surface for the Sunday, March 1st *Florida Vintage Slot Racing Association* event.


Here are the results for Saturday

*Amateur NASCAR*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 191
2. Mike Rigsby - 181
3. Dallas McMahan - 164
4. Rick Tomlinson - 163
5. Chris Randall - 154
6. Mike Henry - 133
7. Rollin Isbell - 182 (DQ - Body Change)

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.671997 on Black


The Ice Man found the early icy racing conditions to his liking and built a nice lead that he never relinquished. Mike's FLA16D motor had plenty of horsepower, but found too many of other people's incidents to be in contention. Dallas edged Rick for third when Rick experienced a late-race off-track excursion. Too add injury to insult, the dust bunnies that Rick's car picked up then let the car launch in the bank. Chris and Mike each fought through some carnage but managed to finish the race. 


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, March 4th ..... Amateur GT1*


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks To All For A Great Day Of Racing.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/4/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, March 4th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies*.

We had 10 drivers show up and with Meghan Ulsch serving as Race Director and a couple of volunteer turn marshals everything was covered for a good clean race.

And .... perhaps a youth movement is under way.

*Amateur GT1*
1. Tom Marlowe - 205
2. JP Snyder - 198
3. Stuart Andrews - 197.13
4. Larry Ulsch - 197.2
5. John "JT" Thompson - 195
6. Rollin Isbell - 194
7. Buddy Houser - 191
8. Mike Rigsby - 189
9. Bill McDermott - 178
10. Austin Latham - 162

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.445311 on Purple

Tom had one of those nights where a wall shot during practice left the car faster than it was before the wreck. And with JT fighting an ill-handling car due to running a full-size set of tires it left the other podium positions up for grabs. In the end, JP drove another steady race to capture second and Stuart edged Larry for third. JP's car was capable of running with Tom early in the race and Stuart and Larry both had the horsepower to show that they deserved to run up front. Rollin ran steady and Buddy found himself down on horsepower and pushing too hard but they both found themselves outside of the Top 5. Mike suffered through a horrendous heat on Red and then drove a smooth race. Bill McDermott improved his lap times from the previous weeks but like Austin, found himself in a race where very few mistakes were made by the other drivers.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 7th ..... Amateur NASCAR*


----------



## Mike R

It was actually on white lane which is normally one of my good lanes. At 17 laps it has to be one of my worst efforts till I found out what was causing the deslotting..then had to drive like a madman for the next 7 heats. If it hadn't been for that, I would have been in the mid to high 190's again. Still looking to break 200 one of these days though..If I could only drive like JT...

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> "....If I could only drive like JT..."
> 
> Mike R



Me, too. But that's pretty rare air we're talking about.

Sometimes it's just fun to watch Tom and JT.


Thanks for the correction on the evil lane. I remembered that it was fairly early in the race and I, naturally, presumed you were on Red.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Me, too. But that's pretty rare air we're talking about.
> 
> Sometimes it's just fun to watch Tom and JT.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the correction on the evil lane. I remembered that it was fairly early in the race and I, naturally, presumed you were on Red.


Don't include me. I'm really tired of the backhanded bull.....


----------



## Ragnar

I would love to be able to attend the races, but without Eirk's help I am unable to. He nolonger has time for helping me! He's too busy for us!

Tom


----------



## Mike R

*Race Results for Wednesday March 11, 2009*

*Here are the race results for Wednesday, March 11th at Austin Latham's* *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies*.

Whether it was the time change still affecting some folks, or simply because of a full moon, only seven hardy souls showed up to race GT-1 Wednesday evening. So we would have enough turn marshalls to keep things rolling, we ran two separate races, one with four racers, one with three then combined the results. Because of a printer snafu, I am doing this from memory so bear with me. Changes to the printer/computer/track timing software may be forthcoming to address these issues.


*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson-202
2. Larry Ulsch-199
3. Mike Rigsby-198
4. Stuart Andrews-193
5. Johnny Banks-169
6. Cap Powell- 167 DNF
7. Marty-146


Fast Laps-J.T. had the overall fast lap in the low 4.5's. Larry, Stuart, and Mike were also in the mid to high 4.5's. Sorry, can't be more specific because of the printer malfunction.

It was a strange night of racing and with a lot of folks not showing up, we decided to race and have some fun anyway. J.T. had only one race ready car and it was his Retro Flexi with Falcon power so he was allowed to run that. Now this is the same car that he won the open class in at the first of the month, so we knew it was a good car and it showed. Larry ran his best race ever with very, very few miscues and ran a solid second. Mike had a couple of mishaps running into other people in his lane and lost a couple of laps but managed a podium finish. Stuart had a very good run with a fast car but ended up having some strange deslots in the hairpin. Cap and Johnny had good power but handling issues. Marty did very well in running his only second race with us.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 14th ...GTP, NASCAR, and VINTAGE RETRO*

TECH IN FOR GTP WILL OPEN AT 6:30PM WITH RACING TO START AT 7PM. NASCAR AND VINTAGE RETRO
WILL FOLLOW THE GTP RACE


----------



## SCSHobbies

Thanks for keeping us updated Mike.

When you say upgrade computer software I hope you mean Printer only!!  

I'm not running on any thing but SRT! There is a reason ALL National Races are run with SRT only!


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated Mike.
> 
> When you say upgrade computer software I hope you mean Printer only!!
> 
> I'm not running on any thing but SRT! There is a reason ALL National Races are run with SRT only!


:thumbsup:​


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Add me to the group that feels pretty strongly about using SRT. :thumbsup: 

But wait, there's more. Add former USRA National Champions Jason and William Burnside to the list as well. I'm reluctant to speak for them, but I don't think either of them visit this website. 

Saturday, I was eavesdropping on a conversation between Bo (Stuart's dad) and Jason and William Burnside regarding track software during the Spec Box 12 race. Jason and William accurately commented on the how much SRT *CAN DO* but most racers, race directors, and track owners * DON'T KNOW HOW TO* use it. 

Jason and William, like many of the rest of us, are *BIG* Fans of SRT. They got a lot of first-hand experience with SRT when our track was at Slot Car Raceway - Tampa Bay and have seen it used to its fullest at National events. SRT is capable of maintaining a list of racers, a race schedule, and completely running an event. I'm talking about doing everything. Drivers qualify and it then sets up all of the consis, semis, and mains. It's just a matter of sitting down and reading the manual and setting it up.

The only drawback to SRT that I can see is that it requires a DOS environment and an ISA slot. However, it will work just fine in a Windows 95 or even Windows 98 environment as long as there is an ISA port. I'm not a computer whiz (just the Wiz of Iz), but I have a Windows 98 machine that I will *DONATE* if there's a way to add an ISA slot to it. And, I have an old HP Deskjet printer that I used on this computer which I will also *DONATE*. 

Every track owner can do what he or she chooses. However, consider this ..... SRT was written fifteen years ago and is still the dominant and most widely used system in the States. Especially since it still only costs $273. It's only downfall is that it works so good that very few tracks replace it. Therefore, it's not profitable for someone to write an updated Windows version because most tracks are happy with what they have.

There's been a lot of work put into making this track a great place to race. Thanks to Tom Marlowe, the Lane Select and Lane Reset buttons once again work so that it's easy to reset your lap times during practice. And, thanks to Tom, he made it possible to add the remote Track Call button so we can race on nights when we're short on turn marshals or race directors. All of that will be lost by switching to another software system.

Further .... ask Mike Haire at Miracle Mile Raceways about SRT and TrackMate. Every time I've been to a race at MMR he has commented that he wishes he had never put TrackMate on the Cobra.

On the other hand .... SRT is the only system I know how to use. Maybe other systems can work. I really can't imagine how you would setup Crazy Lanes in TrackMate.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Good News!!!*

I've heard through the grapevine that the only change will be the printer.

No complaints here. The existing printer has needed a new ribbon for a very long time.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/18/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, March 18th at Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

We had 10 racers .... but ran Crazy Lanes. Made for pretty clean heats.


*GT 1*
1. Tom Marlowe - 204
2. JP Snyder - 198
3. John "JT" Thompson - 195
4. Stuart Andrews - 190
5. Larry Ulsch - 188
6. Rollin Isbell - 185
7. Bill McDermott - 182.18
8. Cap Powell - 182.16
9. John Parks - 180
10. Johnny Banks - 173

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.453213 on Black
Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.453418 on Black

Tom combined a fast car with strong driving and took a pretty comfortable win. JP listened to Tom's coaching throughout the race and drove to a solid second place finish just one day after his birthday :hat: John "JT" Thompson rounded out the podium with a steady run even though he was down a bit on horsepower.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 21st ..... GTP, NASCAR & Vintage*
GTP Tech opens at 6:30 with Racing starting promptly at 7:00 followed by NASCAR and Vintage.

Call Austin at 904-642-1112 for details.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I see John Parks is back :thumbsup:

I wish I could have made it last night I like running Crazy Lanes with the 2 sitouts. I should be able to make this Saturday's racing. :woohoo:


----------



## TOM MAR

Hey anyone know whats up with the new forum at FL SLOT CAR RACING NEWS ? Do we have to sign up again ? My name & my password are not working.


----------



## Mike R

Tom,

Yep, you have to sign up again and totally re-register. I guess the spamming got so out of hand they decided to chuck it all and change software. Once you sign up, it takes about a day for Adam to verify the account and activate it.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike R said:


> Tom,
> 
> Yep, you have to sign up again and totally re-register. I guess the spamming got so out of hand they decided to chuck it all and change software. Once you sign up, it takes about a day for Adam to verify the account and activate it.
> 
> Mike R



Thanks Mike


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Thanks Mike


Just when you *FINALLY* got approved and verified the first time!

And, yes, Mike is right ..... it might take Adam (or Peter) a couple of days to get you up and running.


----------



## alat1

*printer*

what is going on is a printer only upgrade... It would have been done by now but SRT is so old its had to find a driver that will work with windows 3.1 Im going to try to update the windows system and install new printer this week... I think booth systems have a lot to offer if you dont know how to use something fully then you dont know what it can do.. I will try to learn more about SRT and make some calls and see if I can find a driver that will work.....

Austin


----------



## TOM MAR

Slot Racing Technology (661-944-6307) Phone & Fax or

[email protected]


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Offer still stands*

Austin,

Greetings from Key West.

My offer still stands. I'm not computer savvy enough to know if the necessary ISA slot can be added to my old computer. But if it is possible, I have a Windows 98 machine and a HP Deskjet printer that I'm willing to donate. I have seen a number of tracks operate SRT in a Windows 98 environment because 98 still has direct access to DOS.

Tim at Dork's Computers built the machine for me back in '98 or '99 so he might be able to lend some assistance.

If you're trying to stay with the Windows 3.1 machine, then I think the issue is finding a HP printer driver more than an SRT issue. Here's a link to some 3.1 print drivers: Windows 3.1 Printer Drivers Let me know if I can be of any help.

Rollin


----------



## BullFrog

I've got a epson printer that was working on windows 98 -if you need it?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 3/25/09*

When I printed the results for the first race Saturday night, I found a mile of paper still on the printer. The only thing really legible was the GT1 results from Wednesday, March 25th.

So .... Here are the results for Wednesday, March 25th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 199
2. JP Snyder - 199
3. Johnny Banks - 196
4. Cap Powell - 186
5. John Parks - 181
6. Larry Ulsch - 178
7. Bill McDermott - 156
8. Stuart Andrews - 138

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.446067 on Yellow


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 3/28/09*

Here are the results for Saturday, March 28th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

The race program seems to be running a little smoother and getting started a little earlier which allowed us to run three classes. Even using the Crazy Lane format for each race we were done by 11pm.

*GTP*
1. Eddie Broyles - 209
2. Larry Ulsch - 190
3. Johnny Banks - 188
4. Rick Tomlinson - 185
5. Mike Rigsby - 168 (DNF)
6. Mike Henry - 152

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.226900 on Yellow

Sorry, not much of a race report as this one was already in progress when I got there. The "event" of this race was Johnny getting his thumb split while turn marshalling. Not for the squeamish.


*NASCAR*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 197
2. Eddie Broyles - 191
3. Rick Tomlinson - 182
4. Larry Ulsch - 178
5. Ashley Thomas - 170
6. Johnny Banks - 169
7. Chris Randall - 164
8. Mike Henry - 163
9. Rollin Isbell - 111

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.608729 on Blue

Good racing throughout the field with JT taking a nifty six lap win over Eddie Broyles. Rick drove well and showed flashes of horsepower to capture the final podium position over Larry Ulsch.


*Flexi Retro*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 199
2. Eddie Broyles - 197
3. Austin Latham - 192
4. Johnny Banks - 184
5. Larry Ulsch - 181
6. Rollin Isbell - 163
7. Chris Randall - 158
8. Ashley Thomas - 142
9. Mike Henry - 115

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.547023 on Purple

It was fun to watch JT and Eddie race. Their cars were very evenly matched and they are both good enough to run lap after lap, side by side. Austin had plenty of horsepower and drove an excellent race to capture the final podium position.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 1st (No Foolin'! :jest ..... GT1*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results Posting Hiatus*

I know that Austin is working on getting a different printer in the booth. Thank you.  :thumbsup:

The results for this past Saturday, 3/28/09 will be the last ones I post until the new printer is in place.

Edit: Okay ..... I finally won a race and Mike and Austin were kind enough to write down the results.

BTW .... the "new" computer and printer are in the building and are just waiting a software download and SRT card installation.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/1/09*

No Foolin' :jest: , Here are the results for Wednesday, April 1st at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

A rainy night in Florida kept a few people away, but those in attendance had a good time and a good race.

*Amateur GT1*
1. Rollin Isbell - 200.10
2. Buddy Houser - 200.8
3. John "JT" Thompson - 196.17
4. Stuart Andrews - 196.10
5. JP Snyder - 195
6. Cap Powell - 183
7. Mike Rigsby - 32 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.43727 on Black

Rollin survived on Red to start his race and then worked his way through the field during the middle heats to capture a 6' win over Buddy Houser. Buddy's car wasn't always the fastest one on the track but was absolutely stuck --- except when he was racing with Cap. JT had a couple of very uncharacteristic deslots that he couldn't recover from but drove well enough to capture the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 4th ..... GTP, NASCAR & Retro Flexi*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

There was a small turnout on Saturday but we did run NASCAR. 

However, I don't know if anyone wrote down the results. I think Buddy won and Eddie Broyles was second. Either John Parks or Austin Latham was third. Pretty sure that Chris Randall was fifth, I was sixth and Mike Henry was seventh. But I might have been seventh - - I missed most of a heat fixing a broken lead wire.

By the way ... the "new" computer and printer are at the shop and are just waiting for the SRT software to be loaded.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/8/09*

Here are the results from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Special thank you to Jimmy and Jordan Tillery for taking time during their Florida Vacation to race with us. You're always welcome!


*GT-1*
1. Buddy Houser - 199.5
2. John "JT" Thompson - 199.45
3. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 197
4. Johnny Banks - 194
5. Rollin Isbell - 193.8
6. JP Snyder - 193.6
7. Jordan Tillery - 186
8. Jimmy Tillery - 184
9. John Parks - 182
10. Chris Randall - 168
11. Michael Rigsby - 126 (DNF)
12. Stuart Andrews - 98 (DNF)

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.499309 on Blue

It wasn't hard to tell that it was the eve of the Full Moon. Buddy survived the carnage and edged a hard-charging JT by just a few car lengths. Tom had a car that was worthy of competing for the lead but fell victim to the lunar lunacy and had to settle for the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 11th ..... GTP, NASCAR, and RetroFlexi*


----------



## Mike R

Tom did some impressive driving to be able to come back for that third. His car was the victim of a lot of carnage out there and he was able to keep it competitive heat after heat. Good racin' Tom:thumbsup:

My car didn't fare so well.....taken out three times in practice and being straightened each time...and twice during the race including a floor shot...the second time, I just couldn't get it right and got frustrated and gave up. Can't make up laps with the rear uprights binding the axle... Maybe that was the reason it dropped off a good .1 in lap times cause I didn't catch that part of the damage. I think that chassis is going to be changed over to 3/32 axle and I'm adding a gear guard on the rear.

Rollin, your car was fast as heck out there, is that the same one you ran last week??

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Thanks Mike, It was a crazy night,If it was parked ,stationary,I hit it.( this includes walls, floors, the under part of the bridge,etc.,) I hit Or got hit everthing & everyone eat least once or twice (I think we both, or all did). Wow. Example racing on blue or yellow I hear a wreck in the donut & a car lands on my foot. It was a full moon last night, Imagine living on a planet with more than 1 moon. 
today it's funny, last night???????:wave::freak::roll::jest:
:woohoo:I'll try again next week ...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> "Tom did some impressive driving to be able to come back for that third. His car was the victim of a lot of carnage out there and he was able to keep it competitive heat after heat. Good racin' Tom:thumbsup: .......
> 
> ....... I think that chassis is going to be changed over to 3/32 axle and I'm adding a gear guard on the rear.
> 
> Rollin, your car was fast as heck out there, is that the same one you ran last week??"
> 
> Mike R



Mike, You're very right about Tom's run last night. I know I saw the front end of his car (and a lot of other people's cars) crumpled up more than once.

The Slick 7 chassis brace for the C11 is a Godsend.

Yes, that's the same car I ran 200 with last week. Last night I struggled on Red and let it get in my head. By the time I got my head cleared I was too many laps back to run for the podium. I really need to spend more time running my FLA16D motor, but it's just not as fast as the Chinese motor I ran last night.



TOM MAR said:


> "...... Example racing on blue or yellow I hear a wreck in the donut & a car lands on my foot. It was a full moon last night, Imagine living on a planet with more than 1 moon.
> today it's funny, last night???????
> I'll try again next week ... "


Tom, I think you were on Blue and I was on Purple. The car that landed on your foot might have been Chris'. Whoever it was, it came off right in front me as I was full-punch in the donut. I hit their car and sent it to your foot and my car became a rider on Black and hit the wall in the lead-on.

I love your line about living on a planet with more than one moon!! :lol:

Rollin


----------



## Dpreston

man I never knew there was a slot car track left in Fl, I need to come check that out.


----------



## Mike R

When I change it over to 3/32 axles Friday night, I'm going to add the brace, and maybe a tongue support. That was the car I ran 198 with about three weeks ago, though now as badly as it's bent I don't think it would run a lap without coming off. Guess I need to quit getting so frustrated about my car getting so smashed up and just learn how to make the fixes faster between heats..

Mike R

PS....and DPreston....there are five track facilities in Florida....John's Slot Car Garage is in Riverview. I believe John's wife is going to try to keep the track open since his passing. If you get a chance to go there, it's a great facility.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Dpreston said:


> man I never knew there was a slot car track left in Fl, I need to come check that out.



Dpreston,

Just to add to Mike's post. Here are the tracks in Florida.

Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies in Jacksonville, FL
The Race Place in Holly Hill, FL (Daytona Beach area)
The Raceway.biz in Cocoa, FL
Miracle Mile Raceways in Leesburg, FL

As Mike mentioned, the status of the raceway (John's Slot Car Garage) closest to you is in question right now as John Ebersole passed away just a few weeks ago.

And, there will soon be raceway in the Orlando area and probably one in the Ocala area.

There is a State Series called *My Series* that runs at each track. The next race is Saturday, May 9th at Phoenix Raceways in Jacksonville.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> ".... Guess I need to quit getting so frustrated about my car getting so smashed up and just learn how to make the fixes faster between heats ...."



I think Tom and Buddy both do a great job of between-heat repairs. I know that I could take a lesson (or two) from both of them.


----------



## TOM MAR

Dpreston said:


> man I never knew there was a slot car track left in Fl, I need to come check that out.


Check out;
http://floridadivision2.com/phpbb/index.php

Do you race R/C at Stricklands ?


----------



## TOM MAR

Rollin; It felt like ten or more moons,...Oh wait this is our Enduro Chassis,...My GTP from Leesburg,...Cocoa,....Etc.... 
I think I found my problem...It was the EVIL Chassis.
CAR FOR SALE !!!!
CHEAP !!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Rollin; It felt like ten or more moons,...Oh wait this is our Enduro Chassis,...My GTP from Leesburg,...Cocoa,....Etc....
> I think I found my problem...It was the EVIL Chassis.
> CAR FOR SALE !!!!
> CHEAP !!!!



That chassis has some bad ju-ju going on! I don't even want it in the same room with me.

I'll add that chassis to my prayer list and see if we can't cleanse it of it's evil demons.


----------



## SCSHobbies

I had a mostly clean run but the track seemed to get shut off for one reason or another which kept messing me up. Prior to the race my car was fast 4.5x but in the race the motor just felt flat mostly running 4.71's i dont know what was going on. Several people had more power than me so i got to find me some power. I ran the spec arm and it did not have any real advantage over the Chinese it might be a touch slower. 

What's everyone gearing the Spec Motor cars. I was 8-25 and it was not fast on topend or bottom end. :freak:


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> I had a mostly clean run but the track seemed to get shut off for one reason or another which kept messing me up. Prior to the race my car was fast 4.5x but in the race the motor just felt flat mostly running 4.71's i dont know what was going on. Several people had more power than me so i got to find me some power. I ran the spec arm and it did not have any real advantage over the Chinese it might be a touch slower.
> 
> What's everyone gearing the Spec Motor cars. I was 8-25 and it was not fast on topend or bottom end. :freak:


I was at 3.36 With 64 pitch chassis right mid 4.5s gonna try 11/35,my target would be 3.13 to 3.16 around a 12/38 ,was running an 11/37.


Tom


----------



## Dpreston

Tom I will be at strickland Sat night.

I used to run slot cars around 1998. I had a box full of wfo lol

I ran at 3 tracks in FL

Miracle Mile
Redline raceway
Phill's hobby shop


----------



## TOM MAR

Planning on being there too. 
I just got back into slots about 2 1/2 years ago, I ran mid 80's to mid 90's till our track closed.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

SCSHobbies said:


> I had a mostly clean run but the track seemed to get shut off for one reason or another which kept messing me up. Prior to the race my car was fast 4.5x but in the race the motor just felt flat mostly running 4.71's i dont know what was going on. Several people had more power than me so i got to find me some power. I ran the spec arm and it did not have any real advantage over the Chinese it might be a touch slower.


I also thought that the track felt a little "flat" at times .... but I managed to turn a 4.500XX on Purple so it must not have been too bad. It could be that my Chinese armature was able to make more with the power available than the Spec armatures. I don't know much about that kind of stuff.




SCSHobbies said:


> What's everyone gearing the Spec Motor cars. I was 8-25 and it was not fast on topend or bottom end. :freak:





TOM MAR said:


> was at 3.36 With 64 pitch chassis right mid 4.5s gonna try 11/35,my target would be 3.13 to 3.16 around a 12/38 ,was running an 11/37.


I had been running that car at 8:26 (3.25) with 48-pitch gears and had been giving up a little top-end to a lot of cars, but didn't want to sacrifice the excellent bottom-end punch that it had by going to 8:25 (3.125). I found that the car was pretty good with .753 tires or even .745 tires, but lost a lot of top-end when they got down below .740.

So ... when I converted the car over to 64-pitch gears, I chose to gear it 11:35 (3.18). That would be like gearing it 8:25.5 with 48-pitch gears. I was real happy with the results last Wednesday. It had more top-end and still had good "snap" off of the corners.

I think the Spec armatures might be a little better at 11:36. I'll have to play with it.

RI


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Dpreston said:


> Tom I will be at strickland Sat night.
> 
> I used to run slot cars around 1998. I had a box full of wfo lol
> 
> I ran at 3 tracks in FL
> 
> Miracle Mile
> Redline raceway
> Phill's hobby shop


The track at Miracle Mile in Leesburg is the same track - and owner - that was at Miracle Mile in Dunedin "back-in-the-day." Mike Haire had sold the track to Adam Crawley around 1999 or 2000 and it moved to Brooksville. When Adam closed his track in 2007, Mike bought it back and setup shop in Leesburg.

I never raced at Redline, but I did run a few laps at Phil's. That old American Yellow was one challenging little flat track. It was 65-feet of torture if it was your first time there.


----------



## Dpreston

Wizard Of Iz said:


> The track at Miracle Mile in Leesburg is the same track - and owner - that was at Miracle Mile in Dunedin "back-in-the-day." Mike Haire had sold the track to Adam Crawley around 1999 or 2000 and it moved to Brooksville. When Adam closed his track in 2007, Mike bought it back and setup shop in Leesburg.
> 
> I never raced at Redline, but I did run a few laps at Phil's. That old American Yellow was one challenging little flat track. It was 65-feet of torture if it was your first time there.


Yes Phill's was tough. 


I wish I would have kept my stuff. I'm thinking of trying to get back in.


----------



## TOM MAR

After I pulled my car and straighten it, I had been wanting to try something (SMALL ADJS. OK MAJOR UNTRIED WHILE LEADING, NOT ME, LOL) I did & it worked. I had noticed in turn 1 only under heavy throttle the car was very loose. 
I bent the flag down,& bent the chassis up right behind the front axle,( with tape on the center section it will not show that the chassis is draging), what this did was raise the center section & take pressure of the leading edge.
Before that the car was very sensitive to each lane w/laps of 4.60to 4.75 & hard to drive after with eerything else still bent the car would trot around the track at 4.59 no sweat & 4.51 to4.55 and never waiver.:wave:


----------



## TOM MAR

Rollin; I think the reason the chinese & the american arms are different& the advantage to me is definetly with the chinese arm is much more simple than prev. speculated.
Simply put nice near perfect winds on the american, Kaotic winds on the chinese arm,same basic magnetic field,but w/ small arms they are more sesitive to magnetic center which is much closer to the MAGNETs, if this was an r/cmotor the differance would be much less(if both motors were in the same scale) Hence more hp ,torque,& the timing on most of my ch. arms is 32 to34 degrees giving us more rpm also . 
This explains why a s.16d that looks like it has an extra 50 or more winds on it is usually the 1 to buy, also why a trued ch. s16d arm melts down in 10 or less heats &an amer. usually runs till the com wears out.
(magnetic center is almost against the mags.)
(MAGNETIC FRICTION)
Tell me what you think.

Tom:freak:


----------



## Mike R

Buddy, 

The spec arm car that I was running last night was running 4.518 in practice on yellow, and 4.545 on orange last night before the first chassis crunch. That one is geared 8/25 at 48pitch. It will be going 11/35 64 pitch tomorrow night during the rebuild. The next best spec arm is about as fast, 4.5229 on yellow, and 4.566 on orange, geared the same, but doesn't have the brakes that it needs to be consistent. My other two newer spec arms are solid 4.6 cars.

I've been finding that Black, Yellow, and White have been the strongest lanes for my spec arm cars during the race. It seems like when I run on Orange and Blue during the race, they won't get out of their own way, but Orange is ok during practice. Go figure?? I don't know if its the amp draw or more armature mass with the Spec arm or what's going on in the other lanes.

I just redid three new Kelly arms, retimed them to 38degrees and sent them off to be rebalanced and epoxied, so I'm going to experiment with those and see how they do. But right now, I don't have a Chinese arm that runs as good as my spec arm. My son Sean still has the two best Chinese motors that I built in his cars.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Rollin; I think the reason the chinese & the american arms are different& the advantage to me is definitely with the chinese arm is much more simple than prev. speculated.
> Simply put nice near perfect winds on the american, Chaotic winds on the chinese arm,same basic magnetic field,but w/ small arms they are more sensitive to magnetic center which is much closer to the MAGNETs, if this was an r/cmotor the difference would be much less(if both motors were in the same scale) Hence more hp ,torque,& the timing on most of my ch. arms is 32 to 34 degrees giving us more rpm also .
> This explains why a s.16d that looks like it has an extra 50 or more winds on it is usually the 1 to buy, also why a trued ch. s16d arm melts down in 10 or less heats &an amer. usually runs till the com wears out.
> (magnetic center is almost against the mags.)
> (MAGNETIC FRICTION)
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> Tom:freak:


WFT,

The theory makes sense to me. I've never taken the time to measure the timing on my Chinese or Spec armatures but have always surmised that the Chinese arms were set higher. Especially considering that Pete ordered all of the Spec arms at 30 degrees.

But it does all leave me in a quandary. I really need to get my Spec cars up to speed, but don't have one that will run with my Chinese motors on Wednesday and Saturday nights. And I do like to at least have a chance at being competitive.


----------



## TOM MAR

Give me about 5 mins you will have a pm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 4/11/09*

Here are the Race Results for Saturday, April 11th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*4" NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, SpeedFX or Parma 16D motor (Chinese or FLA16D), NASCAR-style body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 194
2. JP Snyder - 186+9
3. Johnny Banks - 184+15
4. Rick Tomlinson - 184+9
5. Rollin Isbell - 183
6. John Parks - 179
7. Chris Randall - 167
8. Mike Henry - 159
9. Henry Snyder - 144
10. Eddie Broyles - 186.12 (DQ - car change)

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.609142 on Purple

Thankfully we were a couple of days past the full moon and thing ran relatively smooth. JT took a comfortable win while JP took the runner up spot as a result of Eddie changing cars after the braid kept escaping the guide flag. Captain Johnny Banks out-dueled Rick and Rollin to take the final spot on the podium.


*Retro Flexi*
_Flexi-style chassis, Falcon VII motor, retro/vintage body_
1. Eddie Broyles - 195
2. John "JT" Thompson - 194
3. JP Snyder - 192
4. Johnny Banks - 186
5. Rollin Isbell - 174
6. Chris Randall - 170
7. Mike Henry - 150
8. Austin Latham - 67 (DNF - Pinion)

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.554766 on Purple

It seems that when it comes to Falcon VII motors, there are the "have's" and the "have not's." Eddie took a close win over JT while JP captured the final podium position. The only other "have" in the field, Austin, spun a gear early and retired the car.

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, April 15th ..... GT1*


----------



## TOM MAR

Retro motors Are three phase motors

Phase 1 FAST Could last many.many Races or minni,minni seconds (About 2)

Phase 2 Just fast enough to finish......





Last....,

by many,many, Laps 

Phazze 3 This is when u r driving THE Smoker.

But they are Fun.
Good racing Guy's

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I just wish mine would have the common decency to blow up.


----------



## TOM MAR

I forgot to mention Phase 2 is 99.9 percent of the time the longest lasting, & u should know these motors are NEVER decent.
Their either fast or sorry. 
Note; If you do find a decent 1, u didn't . It's just in Transition To another Phase Or Phazze HAHA


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I guess it's the fact that they're so cheap to start with that lead so many places to use them. Maybe it's the fact that I've run work-to-make-it-better motors most of my life.

And they are pretty quick for as cheap as they are --- and that's with us pushing 100g around the track. I'd bet the good ones are nearly as quick as a S16D if you take the weight off of the chassis.

But, you really haven't offered me any more hope than I had before.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Company is coming 4/15/09*

Bill Pinch from The Raceway.biz in Cocoa and Kenny Holton are planning to come race with us this Wednesday night (4/15). Bill said they may try to bring another racer or two with them.

No doubt a few guys are doing a little prep work for the *My Series* race at *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* on May 9th.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I guess it's the fact that they're so cheap to start with that lead so many places to use them. Maybe it's the fact that I've run work-to-make-it-better motors most of my life.
> 
> And they are pretty quick for as cheap as they are --- and that's with us pushing 100g around the track. I'd bet the good ones are nearly as quick as a S16D if you take the weight off of the chassis.
> 
> But, you really haven't offered me any more hope than I had before.


Ok try this.
The field is much closer 4 A few real good reasons;

Fast guys whose motors rarely fail & if they do fail can no longer change driving styles & maintain good lap count. No matter who has the fastest car the DREADED MERCILESS Dying motor can get u at any time.Example Heat1-4 4.6 (This is what mine did) or better Then Heats 5-8 Over 5 sec. A lap. I,ve seen this several times.( 2nd race on motor)
The Thing i like is no real advantage wit 1 good motor over another goo motor,no real trick to get 1 to run & They seem to be about the same (except for the internal timer) & Ireally think given time we will see a larger variety of racers with Victories, Which is really what this class is all about.


Yom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Oh, I'll keep running the class. It's a ton of fun.

I think you're right about seeing a variety of people in victory lane. 

I just wish the motor would have the decency to die so I can buy another one with a clear conscious. :tongue: Cause I'm real sure it ain't going to get any faster ..... until right before she blows. :wave:


----------



## Mike R

Rollin,

Tom is pretty well right in that you have a stinker or you don't. The only thing I found that helps is to keep them cleaned out with motor spray after about every 100 laps of running. That alone will take a motor that has slowed down by .2 a lap, and bring it back up to speed. I've gone through a lot of motor spray with these little buggars, but it helps keep them consistent. I still haven't had one fully die....yet!!

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

My Falcon 7 is Rollins twin. It was slow on day one and does not show any signs of getting any faster or slower. i'm geared about the same as everyone else 9/26 but everyone out runs me on the long straight. Luckly my old Champion handles very good so it makes it just fast enought to hang around. 
Rollin I'm going to gear mine real tall and make it go fast or die. :dude:

i'm not sure i have seen a Falcon smoke. Do they run on smoke like the Parma's?


----------



## Mike R

Buddy, they usually just overheat the brushes and either the brush falls off the little arm, or the arm bends away from the comm and it stops dead in its tracks. From what I've heard, they don't let all the smoke out like a Parma or SpeedFX. All mine are geared 12/36......and not one of them has brakes

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! 


Reminder Sunday 04/19 the FL Retro Series is racing in Cocco FL. I beleive several people are going to go. Remind me to talk about it tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Race Night!!!
> 
> 
> Reminder Sunday 04/19 the FL Retro Series is racing in Cocco FL. I beleive several people are going to go. Remind me to talk about it tonight. :thumbsup:





Hey Buddy;

Tell us about Retro racing tonite 

Tom 

I have to remind u now cause I'll forget


----------



## TOM MAR

:wave::lol::lol::jest::lol::lol::roll::wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/15/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, April 15th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Kenny Holton, Bill Pinch, and Terry Tawney for making the trip from Cocoa, Florida to race with us. 


*GT-1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT-1/LMP Body_
1. Tom Marlowe - 199
2. John "JT" Thompson - 198
3. Buddy Houser - 196 + 6
4. Terry Tawney - 196 + 5
5. JP Snyder - 192
6. Rollin Isbell - 191
7. Bill Pinch - 187
8. John Parks - 181 + 9
9. Larry Ulsch - 181 + 8
10. Cap Powell - 177
11. Nathan Pickett - 165
12. Kenny Holton - 164
13. Mike Rigsby - 158 (DNF - chassis)
14. Jerimy Justice - 94 (DNF - gear)

Fast Lap - Terry Tawney - 4.547023 on Green
Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.554515 on Purple
Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.561666 on Purple

This was a mostly clean race throughout the night. Certainly nothing like last week's Full Moon Massacre. JT set the pace early and then during his sitouts watched Tom come back to take a close win. Buddy and Terry battled throughout the race with Buddy having the advantage of knowing the track and Terry having the advantage of having a little more horsepower. In the end, Buddy nipped Terry by just a few inches for the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 18th ..... GTP, NASCAR, and Retro-Flexi*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*No Race Results for Saturday, 4/18/09*

Saturday turned into an extended Test N Tune session. 

We ended up spending a good portion of the evening working on a resolution to the printer issue. It looks like the software needs to find an older printer that works on a parallel port.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 4/22/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, April 22nd at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese or FLA16D 16D motor, GT1 or LMP body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 200
2. Rollin Isbell - 197
3. Cap Powell - 187
4. Johnny Banks - 186
5. Larry Ulsch - 184
6. John Parks - 175
7. Chris Randall - 170
8. Stuart Andrews - 105 (DNF)
9. Tom Marlowe - 198 (DQ - Chassis Change)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.499621 on Yellow
Fast Lap - Stuart Andrews - 4.546710 on Black

JT "The Ice Man" stayed steady and was fast enough to take a nifty three-lap win. Tom had to vacate the second spot after a chassis change due to a sour motor. (And once Tom ran the car he _should_ have run from the beginning, he was very, very fast.) That moved Rollin up a position and put Cap in the final spot on the podium. 

*Next Race ..... Saturday, April 25th ..... GTP, NASCAR, and Vintage Flexi*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

I can not make it again  but this should be the last Baseball meeting for a few months.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

And ... it's my wife's birthday. :hat::jest:

I thought about getting her a slot car and new Difalco 30-band controller for her birthday ..... but I'm pretty sure I'd get tired of the couch in a few days. :wave::tongue:

See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## Mike R

*Race Results for Saturday 04/25/2009*

Here are the Race Results for Saturday, April 25th at *Austin Latham's* Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

*4" NASCAR*
Flexi-style chassis, SpeedFX or Parma 16D motor (Chinese or FLA16D), NASCAR-style body
1. JP Snyder - 197
2. John "JT" Thompson - 195
3. Rick Tomlinson - 190
4. Johnny Banks - 185
5. John Parks - 183
6. Nathan Pickett - 169
7. Cap Powell - 160
8. Larry Ulsch - 142
9. Eddie Broyles - 141
10. Austin Latham - 77 (DNF-Chassis)
11. Mike Rigsby -48 (DNF-Motor)

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.499629 on Purple

After getting this many folks together and waiting past our normal start time all anyone wanted to run was NASCAR, so that's what we did. So we could have enough turn marshals, we ran crazy lanes which made for a long race. JP ran a strong consistent race for the win and JT had some handling issues which is very unusual for him. Rick Tomlinson had a strong run to fill the final podium spot. Johnny Banks and Mike Rigsby both had strong cars at the start and were racing well. Johnny eventually had handling issues on some lanes, and Mike's Chinese armed 16-D gave up the ghost with 15 seconds to go in the second heat.

This night we did not run Retro-Flexi or GTP.

*NEXT RACE WEDNESDAY 04/29/2009- GT1*


----------



## Mike R

*Race Results for Wednesday 04/29/2009*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, April 29th at *Austin Latham's* Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1*
Flexi-style chassis, Chinese or FLA16D 16D motor, GT1 or LMP body
1. Mike Rigsby - 201
2. John "JT" Thompson - 200
3. Johnny Banks - 190
4. John Parks - 189
5. Larry Ulsch - 187
6. Nathan Pickett- - 143
7. Stuart Andrews - 141
8. Tom Marlowe - 139


Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.445843 on Red
Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.508363 on Black
Fast Lap - Mike Rigsby -4.553793 on Purple

Several fast cars in this field and with running the crazy lane setup so we had marshals, there was a lot of dicing for the lead. Tom had motor problems early which probably cost him the race and after sitting out a heat to change to an American armature, was back running faster than ever. That left Mike and JT to battle it out for the win with Mike getting his first 200 lap run and second win in GT1. Johnny Banks ran consistently with a few handling issues on the White lane, but got the final podium spot, followed by a good run by John Parks.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 2nd ..... GTP, NASCAR, and Vintage Flexi*

*PLEASE TRY TO BE ON TIME AS WE WILL START THE GTP RACE AT 7PM. IF WE DON'T HAVE ENOUGH FOR GTP, WE WILL GO STRAIGHT TO THE RETRO FLEXI PROGRAM.*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Did someone resolve a power problem or something? Those lap times are suddenly fast again.

Two Saturdays ago, you were lucky to put your NASCAR in the 4.6's.


----------



## Mike R

Dunno about that, but the track has been fast. Saturday JT's NASCAR was just plain fast, and Johnny Banks was right behind him in lap times. I had a good running Chinese arm before it puked and even I was able to turn a 4.600 on Purple before the explosion.

Last night, all the cars were under 5.0 seconds, and most were under the 4.7 mark, with only a few of the cars having major handling problems. I think with a lot of the cars going to 3/32 axles and making the cars lighter, it just makes for better handling cars. The only lane that was flat on power last night was White, and both Tom and I remarked that it seemed very flat compared to the others.

Of course, Tom and JT are just plain fast no matter what the power is like.

I know Austin went back to the older computer and is using the new printer. The new computer you bought in, they just couldn't get the sound card to be recognized by the SRT software, so they did the swap and everything was working fine. I would presume that alone wouldn't make a difference in the times....but I could be wrong. At least the "beeps" were working through the speaker last night instead of having to rely on someone doing a countdown.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

cool. I'll get my old computer back! :thumbsup:

I think the computer would make a difference since SRT is relying on the computer's clock.


----------



## TOM MAR

Good run Mike 
Rollin, bad news my good chinese arm motor ran out of smoke last night.Good news,I installed a fla arm in it & picked up a 10th or so (changed it during the race) Austin turn marshaled for me.
Austin said before the racing that he checked the wiring earlier in the week and the positive wire (somewhere) I think he said at the power supply nearly fell off in his hand. So yes there was a bad power connection somewhere that he had fixed. Thats what I think brought the times back in line.

Tom


----------



## Mike R

That could very well be, Rollin. Not having looked at the software to any great detail, I don't even know why that SRT software in the new computer wouldn't recognize the Soundblaster sound card, even though Windows 98 did. Anyway, old computer and sound card, new printer, everything working ok...Who knows with computers...they are like women and have a mind of their own....they just don't mind

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

I had wondered about that also.
After I had run Mikes car in practice Austin told me about the wire being loose, so I tried my good car.It had picked up 2 tenths.
The computer in no way can effectively the track voltage. It just ain't wired that way,:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

At least the computer should not be able to _unknowingly_ affect the track's voltage. SRT does have a feature where you can change the track voltage at the keyboard when the track is wired to do so. But that would require a deliberate key stroke and I think it reduces it from 13.8 to 6 volts.

Now you have me thinking ..... (yes, that's dangerous) ..... if the SRT software uses the computer's internal clock for timing, then could different computers give a slightly different time for the same car, on the same track, with the same power supply?


----------



## Mike R

Hmmm....good question and it made me think, which at the end of the day hurts a lot, particularly today. The new computer didn't have the same software that was in the old computer, it was a newer version and the computer had a different SRT card. There has to be an algorithm that's built into the software where it is calibrated not only to the card, but the length of the dead strip in the track itself as well as the length of the track on the center lane for average. The new software probably didn't have the correct length of the dead strip programmed into it, therefore throwing the timing of laps off. By making and breaking the contacts in the dead strip, is the only way the computer knows how to time and how to calculate speed. This would be the only function of the processor in the computer and that's to do that calculation down to the five decimal points. A half inch difference in that software calibration would throw the timing off a bunch. We were running the same speeds, it was just being timed by a different software version which may not have been calibrated to the track or to the dead strip length.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Sorry Guy's. It is not wired that way. Play Lotto u have a better chance!!
There is no voltage regulator installed.


----------



## alat1

I did find a loose wire and fixed it.. and all seems ok. track cleaning after the race saturday. I aslo checked the clock and it works just great.. if you have any track wireing questions please ask Tom.M he has been a great help. I know Rollin is my in house SRT guy so any issues we might have will be worked out.


Austin


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 5/2/09*

Here are the results for Saturday, May 2nd from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

We split into two groups to insure that we would have plenty of turn marshals. That's a great plan until someone leaves early.

*Amateur NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese or FLA16D motor, NASCAR body_
1. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson - 181
2. Mike Henry - 179
3. Austin Latham - 174
4. Darin "Shake" Benson - 173
5. John Parks - 141
6. Stuart Andrews - 140 (DQ - Car Change and Failure to Marshall)

Fast Lap - Mike Henry - 4.773583 on Purple 

Rick had a horrible run on Red to start the race then drove through the field to take the win. Mike Henry drove the best race of his young career to take the runner-up position and Austin Latham filled out the podium with his Flexi 5.


*Amateur NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese or FLA16D motor, NASCAR body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 196
2. Buddy Houser - 190
3. Eddie Broyles - 186
4. Johnny Banks - 180
5. Eddie Stilley - 177
6. Rollin Isbell - 171

Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.500474 on Black

JT was smooth and fast in taking the win. Buddy gave chase but came up just a bit short on horsepower while Eddie Broyles took the final podium spot in spite of a sometimes ill-handling ride.


_*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 6th ..... GT1

Remember ..... The Florida Slot Racing My Series Race #5 is at Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida on Saturday, May 9th.*_


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 5/6/09*

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 6th from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

The track was cleaned and glued on Tuesday in preparation for Saturday's *My Series* event and a fresh surface and glue always makes for an interesting night. Some cars just seem to respond differently.

*Amateur GT1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 or LMP body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207
2. Stuart Andrews - 198.13
3. Rollin Isbell - 198.6
4. Johnny Banks - 186
5. John Parks - 184
6. Larry Ulsch - 173
7. Cap Powell - 170
8. Tom Marlowe - 152 

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.390753 on Black
Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.444477 on Black

Track conditions affected some cars more than others as did where you fell in the lane rotation. JT seemed to deal with the conditions and drove a nearly perfect race to take a comfortable win. Stuart drove his best race in a very long time - maybe ever - and benefited from Rollin's "rough driving penalty to take the second position. Rollin survived the troublesome red lane to grab the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 9th ..... My Series Race #5 ..... Track opens at 8am*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 5/13/09*

Here are the results for Wednesday, May 13th at *Austin Latham’s Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

We had just enough drivers to throw in a few Dummies and let it feel more like a race.

*Amateur GT 1*
1. Tom “WFT” Marlowe – 204 + 18
2. John “JT” Thompson – 204 + 6
3. Mike Rigsby – 199
4. Rollin Isbell – 196
5. Larry Ulsch – 194
6. Johnny Banks – 180
7. Cap Powell – 179
8. John Parks – 171
9. Nathan Pickett – 165
10. JP Snyder – 191 (DQ – car change)

Fast Lap – Tom Marlowe – 4.390229 on Black

The track had enough rubber put down at the *My Series* race this past weekend that it was nice and fast for our Wednesday night program. There’s a reason we call him the World’s Fastest Tom – a 4.39 lap is real fast for this class. JT suffered a motor/gear problem in the first heat (that he resolved during an extended intermission) then set sail trying to catch Tom. Mike had the horsepower to run with the leaders and drove a solid race to take the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race …… Saturday, May 16th ….. Call Austin at 904-642-1112 for the race order*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 5/16/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, May 16th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Retro Flexi*
_Any flexi-style chassis, retro can am or GT1 body, Falcon VII motor_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 199
2. Eddie Broyles - 189
3. John Parks - 184
4. Larry Ulsch - 175
5. Johnny Banks - 166
6. James "JP" Snyder - 154
7. Mike Rigsby - 150
8. Chris Randall - 141
9. Mike Henry - 122

Fast Lap - John "JT" Thompson - 4.500106 on Yellow

There was plenty of tradin' paint in this race. JT traded a little less than everyone else and took the win over Eddie Broyles. John Parks had a very strong run to prove you don't have to have the fastest car to claim a spot on the podium.


*Amateur NASCAR*
_Any flexi-style chassis, NASCAR-style body, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor_
1. Eddie Broyles - 194
2. John "JT" Thompson - 192
3. Rollin Isbell - 191
4. James "JP" Snyder - 188
5. Larry Ulsch - 177
6. Rick Tomlinson - 166
7. Mike Henry - 165
8. John Parks - 162
9. Johnny Banks - 155
10. Chris Randall - 123

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.546362 on Black

It was a strong steady run by Eddie that earned him the top spot on the podium. JT uncharacteristically found trouble at the worst possible times and still grabbed the runner-up spot. Rollin survived a bad first heat and then had a chance to claim second in the final heat only to come up just short.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 20th ..... Amateur GT1*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*No Race Results for Wednesday, 5/20/09*

A few of us die-hard (or foolish) racers ventured out in the rain but not enough to race on Wednesday (5/20)

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 23rd ..... Retro-Flexi, NASCAR, and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 5/23/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, May 23rd from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

We had an even dozen racers for Memorial Day Weekend and split into two races to insure that we had plenty of marshals for each race.

*Amateur NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_
1. James "JP" Snyder - 187
2. John Parks - 179
3. Cap Powell - 174
4. Rick Tomlinson - 173
5. Nathan Pickett - 149
6. Darin Benson - 91 (DNF)

Fast Lap - JP Snyder - 4.718804 on Black

JP drove a steady - and fast - race to take the win while John, Cap, Rick, and Darin fought for the remaining podium spots. John slipped away from the pack to capture second and Cap came back from first heat problems to grab the final spot on the podium.

*Amateur NASCAR*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_
The race was called early in the sixth heat due to a computer operator error. Tom Marlowe and JT Thompson were battling for the lead followed by Eddie Broyles. And, I think Eddie Stilley was fourth followed by Johnny Banks in fifth and Rollin Isbell in sixth after missing a heat plus after a trip to the wall.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, May 27th ..... Amateur GT 1*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Day!!! 

I will not make it once again. Its my sons Birthday :hat: the big 10!

With all the rain here its messing up the Baseball tournament we are in so if we can catch a break with the rain I hope to be there Saturday.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!!

I can not make it again we are in another Baseball tournament and we had the lucky draw of playing Wed @ 7:30 I hope to see all the guys this weekend maybe. 

I hope my cars are getting faster by sitting in the box like Tom's seem too.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 5/30/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, May 30th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Amateur NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, 4" NASCAR-style body, Chinese 16D or FLA16D_
1. Eddie Broyles - 195
2. JP Snyder - 190
3. John "JT" Thompson - 188
4. Eddie Stilley - 180
5. John Parks - 170
6. Mike Henry - 164
7. Nathan Pickett - 160
8. Johnny Banks - 137

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.609018 on Black


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 6/6/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, June 6th from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

The rain in the area during the day must have given some guys cabin fever because there was a nice turnout for a fun night of racing. Thank you to the guys who took time on Saturday to clean the track. It was perfect!

*Retro (Rut-Ro) Flexi*
_Flexi-style chassis, Retro/Vintage body, Falcon VII motor_
1. Eddie Broyles - 202
2. Eddie Stilley - 200
3. James "JP" Snyder - 198
4. John "JT" Thompson - 196
5. Rollin Isbell - 194
6. John Parks - 188
7. Chris Randall - 168
8. Johnny Banks - 159
9. Austin Houser - 152
10. Mike Henry - 111

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.390554 on Yellow

The Eddie and Eddie Show competed for the lead throughout the race with Eddie Broyles showing a little more horsepower and taking the win. JP Snyder's car came on strong *after* a de-slot to the wall and he was able to claim the final spot on the podium.



*Amateur NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, 4" NASCAR-style body, Chinese 16D or FLA16D_
1. Cap Powell - 178
2. Darin Benson - 172
3. Rick Tomlinson - 168
4. Chris Randall - 164
5. Nick Klinger - 157 + 18
6. Kevin Klinger - 151
7. John Parks - 101
8. Austin Houser - 15
9. MIke Henry - 157 + 8 (DQ - car change)

Fast Lap - Chris Randall - 4.773727 on Purple

Cap Powell showed that practice might be over-rated. Cap got to the track while the Rut-Ro race was under way so he had missed the evening's practice session. It didn't seem to slow him down as he survived the carnage and took the win. Darin "Shake" Benson stayed within striking distance most of the race before settling for the runner-up position. Rick "Bake" Tomlinson might as well have been driving the Target car because everyone else kept finding Rick's car and he still captured the final spot on the podium.



*Amateur NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, 4" NASCAR-style body, Chinese 16D or FLA16D_
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 205
2. Eddie Broyles - 200
3. Buddy Houser - 195
4. Eddie Stilley -186
5. Rollin Isbell - 158 (DNF - Motor)
6. Johnny Banks - 157 (Handling)
7. John "JT" Thompson - 143 (DNF - Chassis)
8. James "JP" Snyder - 131 (Handling)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.445078 on Black

The top three actually stayed pretty close through much of the race. Tom, Eddie and JT battled for the lead early before the "World's Fastest Tom" pulled away and claimed a five lap win. Eddie Broyles showed that he had _almost_ as much horsepower as Tom but little racing luck. And, the baseball schedule let Buddy make an appearance at the track and he responded with a third place finish. (Good to see you back!)


----------



## TOM MAR

And a Big Thanks to Johnny B., John P., Austin, Mike R, & everyone that preped the track this week. It' was Fantastic, never seen it any better!!!

Thanks Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I hope someone wrote down the formula.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I hope someone wrote down the formula.


Johnny Banks, Nuff Said!


----------



## Mike R

It was just something that Johnny Banks and I dug into after he got to the track Saturday morning. We were looking at the track and remarking how we couldn't even run the wing cars because of all the tire residue, and it just continued from there.

We decided to clean it with Coleman fuel this time as that's what was recommended to use by a track builder, and we just made a good thorough cleaning with some braid dressup. Austin laid down the finish line stencil and sealed that in while Johnny and I finished up, then Johnny made up the glue mix using one bottle of Koford heavy glue to a spray bottle of Coleman fuel, then he sprayed the track. After he sprayed, I went around using naptha and a rag and cleaned all the glue off the braid.

Austin and Johnny leveled a couple of places that had the supports kicked out a little bit, particularly the one in the middle of the donut that Stuart messed up. After lunch, we started running cars on the track trying to get about 150-200 laps on each lane. There were a couple of people there wanting to run, so they helped us run in the lanes, we just had to caution them to stop and clean the tires every so ofter. Johnny Parks showed up about 2:30 or so and helped me finish running in the lanes. By about 5 PM all the lanes were really good and equalled out for racing purposes. 

After some of the other racers got there I made a request that they start teching their cars before they go on the track so we don't get the gear rash and chomp marks on the braid. Sometime during this week, Austin is going to replace one long section on Purple lane going through the bank that is pretty well beat up. 

By that time, Johnny B and I were pretty well tired and had hurting fingers and hurting knees from the cleaning, but boy, that track was fast. First time I ever turned a sub 4 second lap with a GTP (Chinese arm).

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

I'm not a track builder, but I've been telling you guy's to do it for the last year.

I had to quit helping with cleaning the track because of the Naptha.

Don't get me wrong, we all thank you guy's for your effort but this started in house.


----------



## Mike R

I know. Johnny B and Austin even went on a hunt for the old style Coleman fuel in the can type you described to Johnny, but all they could get was the newer type which worked out ok. TheVMP Naptha fumes actually bother me a lot more than the Coleman fuel cause I didn't have a bad headache this time after cleaning the track and my hands didn't swell up around the fingernails like they usually do (Austin couldn't find the gloves I got for him). The Coleman fuel sure lets the glue go on more evenly, and that's a big plus.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 6/10/09*

Here are the results for Wednesday, June 10th at *Austin Latham’s Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Terry Tawney for making the trip to Jacksonville to race with us. I know all of guys enjoy racing with Terry and make sure they have their “A Game” when he’s there --- because they know they’ll need it!

*GT1 / LMP*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 or LMP body_
1. John “JT” Thompson – 208
2. Tom Marlowe – 207
3. Mike Rigsby – 206
4. Terry Tawney – 201
5. Rollin Isbell – 194
6. John Parks – 184
7. Cap Powell – 121 (Guide)
8. Johnny Banks – 117 (DNF – Handling)
9. James “JP” Snyder – 163 (DQ – car change)

Fast Lap – Tom Marlowe – 4.383503 on Yellow

JT took time out of his vacation and returned from a snorkeling trip to take the win over Tom in a race that was every bit as close as it looked. Tom’s car was absolutely - and literally – flying as he set Fast Lap of the race. Mike drove a very steady and very fast race to take the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ….. Saturday, June 13th ….. Rut-Ro Flexi and Amateur NASCAR and maybe even GTP*


----------



## TOM MAR

Yes, it's always great to have visitors to race with of Terry's caliber. Win or lose you always apppreciate Good company & you always learn. 
Thanks for coming up & Racing with us Terry. You guy's are alway's welcome, & hopefully when the economy get's going I can rejoin the circut.


Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 6/20/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, June 20th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was a slow-arriving crowd but we finally got the race program under way a little past 8.


*4" NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D, 4" NASCAR-style body_
1. Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 204
2. JP Snyder - 193
3. Eddie Broyles - 186
4. Eddie Stilley - 185
5. John Parks - 176
6. Rollin Isbell - 175
7. Cap Powell - 174
8. Rick Tomlinson - 172
9. Johnny Banks - 177 (DQ - Car Change)
10. Darin Benson - 160 (DQ - Car Change)

Fast Lap - Tom "WFT" Marlowe - 4.390821 on Black

We had just enough to run a conventional rotation with a couple of extra Dummy drivers but the traffic didn't seem to slow Tom down. Tom turned a very impressive TQ lap on his way to a comfortable win over JP Snyder. Eddie Broyles edged Eddie Stilley by a lap to secure the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... GT1/LMP ..... Wednesday, June 24th*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 6/24/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, June 24th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1 / LMP*
1. Buddy Houser - 205
2. JP Snyder - 201
3. Mike Rigsby - 200
4. Tom Marlowe - 196
5. Rollin Isbell - 192
6. John Parks - 182
7. Cap Powell - 178 (DQ - Car Change - Motor)

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.445906 on Red

Coach Houser returned to the track now that baseball season is over and put four laps on the field. JP danced his way to a strong runner-up position and beat Mike whose car showed flashes of speed but wasn't consistently fast.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 27th ....Rut-Ro Flexi and NASCAR*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom,

Thank you for loaning me a car.


John,

Thank you for loaning me a body.


Rollin


----------



## TOM MAR

Your Welcome Mr Isbell, I've been wanting to run this other car in for David (if he ever returns)& the only real way to put 1 thru the paces is to race it. It should run between 200 & 210 now hopefully. 
Wish the one u ran hadda been up to snuff. Ooops


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Don't worry about the car. It was pretty good the first heat before it lost a little bit of the top end. 

Then it was real good right after you sprayed the motor out.

Rollin


----------



## TOM MAR

Good I'm planning on running it on sat.

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 6/27/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, June 27th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Quick thank you to Courtney and Doug for stopping in to race with us while they are visiting from Tennessee. It's always good to have company. Hopefully the racing will be more on the "sane" side the next time you visit.

And, we trust that John Parks will have a safe journey on his annual trek to New York for the summer. We'll see you in November!


*Rut-ro Flexi*
_Flexi-style chassis, Falcon VII motor, retro/vintage body_
1. Eddie Broyles - 202
2. JP Snyder - 195
3. Eddie Stilley - 194
4. Johnny Banks - 190
5. John Parks - 188
6. Cap Powell - 175
7. Courtney - 173
8. Mike Rigsby - 171 (Black cloud)
9. Mike Henry - 155 (Handling, Cotter pin, lead wire, etc.)

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.452477 on Purple

Eddie Broyles was really never challenged for first ---- and missed a pretty good race behind him. Even with the Crazy Lanes format you knew that JP and Eddie Stilley were close. JP had a little horsepower advantage and Eddie had a handling advantage. At the end JP finished ahead of Eddie by less than a full lap.



*4" NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D, 4" NASCAR-style body_
1. Tom Marlowe - 195
2. Eddie Broyles - 194
3. Cap Powell - 177
4. Rick Tomlinson - 176 + 19
5. John Parks - 176 + 3
6. Courtney - 171
7. Doug - 160
8. Johnny Banks - 149
9. Rollin Isbell - 148
10. Mike Henry - 144
11. Eddie Stilley - 122 (Gear)
12. John "JT" Thompson - 86 (Body)
13. JP Snyder - 68 (Handling)

Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.554626 on Yellow

Tom fought back from a lousy first heat and then survived the carnage to take the win. Eddie Broyles lead past the halfway point of the race but couldn't figure out how to turn off the "Lexan magnets." Cap Powell drove a steady race and survived a trip off of the bank to capture the final spot on the podium.


*Next Race .....Wednesday, July 1st ..... GT1 / LMP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Its Race Night!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/1/09*

Herre are the race results for Wednesday, July 1st from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1 / LMP*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 or LMP body_
1. Buddy Houser - 208
2. Tom Marlowe - 207 + 10
3. John "JT" Thompson - 207 + 5
4. Larry Ulsch - 194
5. Cap Powell - 189
6. Rollin Isbell - 188
7. Johnny Banks - 166

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.437742 on Black
Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.453158 on Red

Buddy made it two weeks in a row taking the win in GT1. The Crazy Lanes format made for long green flag runs that could almost lull the turn marshals to sleep. But even with that format it was clear that Buddy, Tom and JT were the class of the field. In the end, Tom just edged JT by a few feet on the track and then they could only watch the final heat as Buddy made a run for the win.

*NO Racing on Saturday, July 4th. Happy Independence Day!
Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 8th ..... GT1 / LMP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Happy Independence Day*

I hope everyone has a Fun and Safe Fourth of July. See y'all Wednesday.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Looks like a nice rainy day. Perfect for race Night!!! :tongue:


----------



## TOM MAR

SCSHobbies said:


> Looks like a nice rainy day. Perfect for race Night!!! :tongue:


DITTO:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/8/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, July 9, 2009 from *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was a rainy afternoon, but things dried up enough to make it an easy drive to the raceway. It wasn't the biggest crowd, but there was plenty of quality.

*Amateur GT1 / LMP*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204
2. Buddy Houser - 203
3. Tom Marlowe - 198
4. Larry Ulsch - 195
5. Rollin Isbell - 193
6. Cap Powell - 191
7. James "JP" Snyder - 176
8. Stuart Andrews - 0

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.438229 on Black

JT took the win and kept Buddy from making it three in a row. Buddy did set fast lap during the race and turned in another fine performance. Tom captured the final podium position as he was continuing to shake down a car that the built for David Arthur and showed that it has plenty of punch.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 11, 2009 ..... Rut-ro Flexi, NASCAR, and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It's Wednesday.

That means it's Race Night on the Track in the Back


----------



## SCSHobbies

Yes it is!! Hope to see all my fiends in a few more hours... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/15/09*

Here are the results for Wednesday, July 15th from *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. Buddy Houser - 202
2. Larry Ulsch - 197
3. John "JT" Thompson - 193
4. Rollin Isbell - 192
5. James "JP" Snyder - 191
6. Johnny Banks - 176

Fast Lap - Buddy Houser - 4.500483 on Black

Buddy had the right setup for a little dirt track racing on The Track In The Back and took the win. Larry drove one of the best races of his career to take second and JT proved that you don't have to have the fastest car to be on the podium.

Johnny has volunteered to spend a little of his vacation time this week cleaning the track on Thursday. It will be nice to get back to pavement racing on Saturday.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 18th ..... Rut-ro Flexi, NASCAR, and GTP*


----------



## SCSHobbies

I vote we dont clean it!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 7/18/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, July 18th from *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

The good news: Johnny and Friends cleaned the track Friday night. The bad news: It probably didn't get run in quickly enough and was just a hair on the too sticky side. 

So .... we ran a bunch of practice laps to help spread the glue around and only had time for one race. And no one really wanted to put their Rut-ro cars on a very sticky track.


*4" NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_
1. Eddie Broyles - 197
2. John "JT" Thompson - 195
3. Tom Marlowe - 191
4. James "JP" Snyder - 190
5. Johnny Banks - 188
6. Rollin Isbell - 186
7. Cap Powell - 175

Fast Lap - Eddie Broyles - 4.554351 on Black
Fast Lap - Johnny Banks - 4.554683 on Orange
Fast Lap - Tom Marlowe - 4.554763 on Purple

Good close racing throughout the field with Eddie Broyles coming out on top. I think Tom loaned JT a car. IF he did, it might have been the "right" one. Either way ... they filled out the podium on a fun night of racing.


*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 22, 2009 ..... GT1
Coming Soon!!!! ....... Open-wheel Racing*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Race Night!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/22/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, July 22, 2009 at *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207 + 11 
2. Tom Marlowe - 207 + 9 
3. Buddy Houser - 207 + 8 
4. Rollin Isbell - 203 + 9 
5. James "JP" Snyder - 203 + 7 
6. Michael Rigsby - 202 
7. Larry Ulsch - 192 
8. Johnny Banks - 185 


*Fast Laps*
Buddy Houser - 4.389949 on Purple
Tom Marlowe - 4.390101 on Black
Rollin Isbell - 4.390486 on Purple
JT Thompson - 4.390655 on Yellow
Michael Rigsby - 4.436924 on Yellow
Johnny Banks - 4.445391 on Red
JP Snyder - 4.546778 on Black
Larry Ulsch - 4.562774 on Orange



When the racers left the track on Saturday there was a lot of talk about how good the track would be on Wednesday now that the glue had been run-in. *Wow*. There are many nights when Michael's or JP's run of 202 or 203 laps would earn the win. Wednesday night they both missed the podium. The racers that weren't there missed a great race with the podium finishers all on the same lap and at the same end of the track. When time expired in the final heat JT had a two-section advantage over Tom who had a one-section advantage over Buddy.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 25th ..... Rut-Ro Flexi, NASCAR, and GTP

Coming Soon!!!! ...... Open-Wheel Racing ...... See Johnny for Details*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Saturday, 7/25/09*

Here are the race results for Saturday, July 25, 2009 from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Once again the turnout was light but the racing was fast. The last couple of races have been some of the closest we have seen with a number of cars being capable of winning and a pretty tight grouping in lap times. It was great to see Bob Lee back at the track. It sure didn't take him too many laps to shake of the rust and he showed that he still has what it takes to run up front.

*4" NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 204+12
2. Eddie Broyles - 203
3. Tom Marlowe - 202
4. Rollin Isbell - 199
5. James "JP" Snyder - 198
6. Bob "00" Lee - 192
7. Johnny Banks - 180

*Fast Laps*
Rollin Isbell - 4.437392 on Purple
Tom Marlowe - 4.453262 on Orange
Eddie Broyles - 4.547092 on Black
JT Thompson - 4.547585 on Purple
JP Snyder - 4.562223 on Black
Bob Lee - 4.608994 on Purple
Johnny Banks - 4.718238 on Green

When JT is "on" (which is a lot of the time) he is hard to rattle and even harder to catch. Eddie Broyles nearly matched JT for steadiness throughout the race and actually finished on the tail-end of the lead lap. Tom got down four laps early in the race and then came back to make it real interesting for second with some very impressive heats. 

*Next Race ..... Wednesday, July 29th ..... GT1

Coming Soon!!!! ...... Open Wheel Racing ..... See Johnny Banks for Details*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Sorry i missed Saturday that looks like it was a heck of a race.
I hope to night is as close as Sat. :thumbsup:

Race Night!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 7/29/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, July 29th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was good to see Steve "Hawk" back at the track. Way too many days had gone by between visits.

*GT1*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 209
2. James "JP" Snyder - 202
3. Buddy Houser - 197
4. Rollin Isbell - 194 + 15
5. Larry Ulsch - 194 + 2
6. Steve Hawk - 142

*Fast Laps*
Rollin Isbell - 4.343910 on Yellow
JT Thompson - 4.390503 on Yellow
Buddy Houser - 4.437606 on Yellow
JP Snyder - 4.444484 on Black
Larry Ulsch - 4.500380 on Orange
Steve Hawk - 5.492022 on Blue


Last Saturday night JT ran the last three heats with deslotting. Wednesday night he picked up right where he left off and didn't deslot until the seventh heat. Following JT's near record run was JP who again drove a very steady race. This time it earned him second place. Buddy uncharacteristically experienced some handling problems but still captured third.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 1st ..... Retro Flexi, 4" NASCAR, and GTP*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 8/5/09*

Here are the race results for Wednesday, August 5th at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was nice to see a slightly better crowd than we have the past few weeks. Maybe it's because people are wrapping up their summer vacations and staying in town a little more. The extra racers meant that we were able to run a conventional lane change with the addition of a few (extra) dummy drivers.

*GT1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D, GT1 or LMP body_
1. Rollin Isbell - 205
2. Mike Rigsby - 202
3. Tom Marlowe - 201 + 19
4. Buddy Houser - 201 + 15
5. James "JP" Snyder - 200
6. John "JT" Thompson - 198 + 19
7. Larry Ulsch - 198 + 10
8. Cap Powell - 192
9. Stuart Andrews - 190
10. Steve "Hawk" Thoroman - 143

*Fast Laps*
Rollin Isbell - 4.437166 on Purple
Tom Marlowe - 4.437620 on Red
Mike Rigsby - 4.499293 on Black
John "JT" Thompson - 4.499558 on Blue
Buddy Houser - 4.499661 on Black
James "JP" Snyder - 4.499999 on Yellow
Larry Ulsch - 4.500418 on Yellow
Stuart Andrews - 4.609344 on Black
Cap Powell - 4.624853 on White
Steve Thoroman - 5.491830 on Orange


Sometimes the stars line up, the clouds part, a rainbow appears and we get a different driver in Victory Lane. I had a clean run the first half of my race while some others were involved in mishaps ..... and the car was good enough to run with just about anyone. It's always nice to get a win when you're racing with this group of excellent racers. Mike Rigsby brought a very fast car (and a different color body than ususal) to the track and held off a hard-charging Tom and Buddy to take the runner-up position. Tom and Buddy both finished on the tail-end of his lap. Tom suffered through a braking issue at times and then borrowed my controller to come on strong the last few heats and edged Buddy by track position for the final spot on the podium. 


*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 8th ..... NASCAR and Retro Flexi

Coming Soon ..... Saturday, August 15th ..... A Night of NASCAR

GT1 Series ...... Starts Wednesday, August 19th ..... 6 Weeks

NASCAR Series ...... Starts Saturday, August 22nd ..... 6 Weeks

And .... Open Wheel Racing and Womps are coming to PRH*


----------



## TOM MAR

Congratulations Rollin!!!
and Mike!!! & all the racers ,200 laps just for a top 5.

It is so Cool to see everyone getting so fast.
Good job Everyone!

Thanks for the use of the controller Rollin.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Congratulations Rollin!!!
> and Mike!!! & all the racers ,200 laps just for a top 5.
> 
> It is so Cool to see everyone getting so fast.
> Good job Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the use of the controller Rollin.


Amen!

The times were very tightly bunched for most of the field. It really depended on who was on a particular lane whether they were the chaser or the chasee. Larry's car was fast all night and I would have sworn that Cap and Stuart turned faster laps than the results showed. Same with JP. I know there was a heat or two that he was running me down with no problem. I really thought he was running good and that he might have had a chance to win.

And, I thought Steve represented himself really well. This was only his second trip to the track in over a year. He was more consistent this week than last week and will, no doubt, be better next week. 

We all had to start somewhere and this is a good group to start with. Eddie Stilley set up a NASCAR chassis for me and Buddy stayed late one night and helped me sort out my GT1 chassis. It would have been pretty lousy of me not to loan Tom a controller when his braking was inconsistent. And, I know I saw Tom and Cap and others working on Steve's car after a wall shot. 

Come out and race with us .... someone is always available to help you get fast!


----------



## Mike R

Congrats, Rollin!!!! With all the flying cars, strange wrecks, and a rare appearance by Stuart, 205 laps was a superb run in that race. Some of the lanes were a little different than usual, at least to me, but I think everyone adjusted pretty well. Seems everyone is getting in their groove. I can remember a time not long ago when you maybe only had one person approach 200 laps, much less five or six racers turning 200 laps in the same race.

Sorry about the different color body, it was the only one I had that wasn't pretty well wrecked out, but after last night, I can't say that anymore..LOL. I think I have one new one around here to paint up.

Mike R


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good run Rollin & Mike. 
Very fast & close crowd and it was nice to run regular lane change too. I thought Larrys car looked very good early and he could have been in the 200+ easy but he found a few cars in his lane more than a couple times.

Oh and it was also a very fun night!! 

NOTE: Dont try to pass Larry in the Bank!! Its been a while since i have seen a good bank shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM MAR

1st Night of the Series is next week, the 19th.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 8/12/09*

Here are the Race Results for Wednesday, August 12, 2009 from *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. James "JP" Snyder - 201
3. Larry Ulsch - 200
4. Cap Powell - 189
5. Austin Latham - 188
6. Tom Marlowe - 187 (Motor)
7. Bill McDermott - 186
8. Steve Thoroman - 157
9. Rollin Isbell - 24 (DNF - Handling)

*Fast Laps*
Tom Marlowe - 4.453402 on Red
Rollin Isbell - 4.554367 on Red
JT Thompson - 4.554457 on Black
Larry Ulsch - 4.608631 on Blue
JP Snyder - 4.608661 on Black
Austin Latham - 4.663706 on Black
Cap Powell - 4.664529 on Black
Bill McDermott - 4.780341 on Green
Steve Thoroman - 5.109813 on Orange


JT returned to the top of the podium with an excellent run. JP continues to show that he is becoming a consistent racer and not just a one-lane expert. Great run. And, Larry turned in a personal best and captured the final spot on the podium.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 15th ..... A Night of NASCAR*_[/u]_


----------



## redhelmet5577

Its race day and i know alot of you are getting ready to head to the track, but i have an announcment to make.

Born 8/12/09 at 2:31 am was Jessica Violet Randall, weighing in at 5lb 1oz and 18" long
Born 8/12/09 at 3:47 am was Robert "RJ" James Randall, weighing in at 5lb 9oz and 19.5"
long.

Jamye and the babies are doing fine and are home now. hope to see you guys soon.
Good luck at the races tonight.

Chris Randall


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

redhelmet5577 said:


> Its race day and i know alot of you are getting ready to head to the track, but i have an announcment to make.
> 
> Born 8/12/09 at 2:31 am was Jessica Violet Randall, weighing in at 5lb 1oz and 18" long
> Born 8/12/09 at 3:47 am was Robert "RJ" James Randall, weighing in at 5lb 9oz and 19.5"
> long.
> 
> Jamye and the babies are doing fine and are home now. hope to see you guys soon.
> Good luck at the races tonight.
> 
> Chris Randall



Chris,

Congratulations on the Twins' arrival!! :thumbsup:

Happy Birthday to Jessica and RJ.:hat:

We expect to see them at the track tonight with cars and controllers. 

Rollin


----------



## Mike R

*Race Results For August 15, 2009 "a Night Of Nascar"*

Here are the Race Results for Saturday, August 15, 2009 from Austin Latham's *Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies *in Jacksonville, Florida.

*Novice Nascar*
Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, Non-COT Nascar Body

1. Chase Mallinson - 161
2. Blake Mallinson - 150
3. Steven Johnson - 142
4. Josh Estes- 134
5. Tim Hall - 123
6. David Johnson - 114
7. Stephen Hall - 111


*Fast Laps*

Blake Mallinson - 5.047094 on Black
Chase Mallinson - 5.102082 on Yellow
Josh Estes - 5.594733 on Orange



We started off our "Night of Nascar" with a Novice class race. The field was comprised of racers who normally race on the 1/32nd scale Carerra track at the front of the store and they showed they could driver the biggers cars as well as the smaller cars. The racing was pretty clean, and even though we had a good number of fender benders, it was all in fun and everyone had a great time. In the end it was Chase Mallinson who finished first, followed by Blake Mallinson. Chase held the lead for the entire race and drove very cleanly for the win. Steven Johnson clinched the final podium position with some fine driving of his own. The racers really put on a good show and the expert racers provided assistance between heats to keep the cars up to snuff. You guys give yourself a round of applause, you did an excellent job in your first race. I hope some of them consider running in the upcoming MY Series state races. I also wish to thank each and every one of these racers for helping us clean the track Friday evening. Well Done Racers!!

*Expert Nascar *

Flexi Style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, Non COT Nascar body

1. John "JT" Thompson - 298 + 19
2. Tom Marlowe - 298 + 5
3. Mike Rigsby - 288
4. Rollin Isbell -286
5. James "JP" Snyder - 275
6. Johnny Banks - 260
7. Austin Latham - 242

We were hoping that there would really be more of the expert class show up and we were missing several good racers, but those that didn't come missed an excellent and fast race. We ran AMSRA timed heats of 3 minutes on and 2 minutes off to change things up a bit. Tom, JT, and Rollin were the class cars of the field from the very start and were running away with it pretty much. Rollin's car was very strong and was right there with Tom and JT and at one point was within a lap of the lead. Rollin's luck ran out on Red lane when he hit a few obstructions that kept his lap count down. As Tom and JT were fighting it out for the top spot, Mike Rigsby finally changed a damaged spur gear that was affecting his car's performance and started making up laps on Rollin. In the end, JT ended up with the win with Tom about a half lap back, and Mike edged Rollin for the final podium spot only because of Rollin's bad luck run on red lane. This was a very fast race and the track was perfect for racing from the very start. I want to thank all those that participated, and especially Johnny Banks, Tom Marlowe, and JT for the assistance they gave to the Novice racers between heats of their race. Special thanks to Rollin Isbell for serving as the Novice race director. Good Show!!!

*Fast Laps*

Rollin Isbell - 4.453076 on Black
John "JT" Thompson - 4.4547449 on Yellow
Johnny Banks - 4.562405 on Red
Tom Marlowe - 4.608548 on Orange
James "JP" Snyder - 4.664074 on Orange
Mike Rigsby - 4.664456 on Green
Austin Latham - 4.827680 on Black


*Next Race..Wednesday August 19..start of 6 Week GT1 Point Series..Racing starts at 7:30 PM Sharp *


----------



## Mike R

Chris,

Congratulations to you and Jayme on the additions to the family. You and the family take care and we'll see you back when you're able to get away.

Mike Rigsby


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike and Tom,

Thank you for putting the wheels in motion for a fun night of racing.

See y'all Wednesday.

Rollin


----------



## Mike R

Racers, don't forget, tonight starts the six week GT-1 points series.

Austin has a flyer at the front counter with the points layout and race dates that will apply to the points series. The Wednesday just before the My Series race in September will not count towards the points series. We figured people would want to save or rebuilt their best stuff for the My Series race. We WILL race that night, it just won't count towards the point total.

Hope to see the regular crew there tonight as well as some faces we haven't seen in awhile.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'll be there and I got an e-mail from Buddy earlier that he's in a training class all day today but is planning to be there tonight.

Now the question is .... do I run the American arm that I ran the last couple of Wednesdays or the Chinese arm that I ran Saturday night.


----------



## Mike R

I'm running the same American arm I ran Saturday probably, either that or another American arm. I have no good running Chinese arms left. Sean has the only two left of mine in motors of his that run decently. Once they are gone, thats it.

Mike R


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I'll be there and I got an e-mail from Buddy earlier that he's in a training class all day today but is planning to be there tonight.
> 
> Now the question is .... do I run the American arm that I ran the last couple of Wednesdays or the Chinese arm that I ran Saturday night.


I really think you guy's should run (old) Parma motors!






JK:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - GT1 Points Series*

Thank you to Mike Rigsby and Tom Marlowe for setting the wheels in motion for the *GT1 Series* at *Austin Latham’s Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

The Series should prove to be a lot of fun and we already saw some guys at the parts counter in search of a little extra speed, handling – or both.

Here are the results:

*GT1 Series – Week 1*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1/LMP body_
1. Tom Marlowe – 206
2. Buddy Houser – 203
3. John “JT” Thompson – 202
4. Cap Powell – 192 + 18
5. Rollin Isbell – 192 + 10
6. Johnny Banks – 188 + 10
7. Larry Ulsch – 188 + 7
8. Austin Latham – 184
9. Bill McDermott – 182
10. Mike Rigsby - 141

*Fast Laps*
_Hmmm …. Wonder what the fast lane was???_
Rollin Isbell – 4.336108 on Yellow
Tom Marlowe – 4.445448 on Yellow
Johnny Banks – 4.453946 on Yellow
Buddy Houser – 4.499305 on Yellow
John “JT” Thompson – 4.499311 on Yellow
Mike Rigsby – 4.554078 on Yellow
Austin Latham – 4.609125 on Black
Larry Ulsch – 4.609385 on Orange
Cap Powell – 4.671723 on Black
Bill McDermott – 4.718204 on Orange

Tom combined fast and steady to take a three-lap win in the first race of the series. Buddy gave chase but a few uncharacteristic deslots early in the race cost him any chance of the win. Then a well-driven late-race charge allowed him to slip by JT for second. JT brought his Chinese power-plant out to save his State car and drove his usual icy race and stayed with the leaders. Cap Powell drove through an ugly sounding gear mesh that was certainly scrubbing off a little speed but captured fourth by making sure that _everyone_ earned every position. _nuff said!_ Rollin struggled with horsepower and handling the first half of the race and then a simple braid flip made the car very good for the second half of the race. Too little, too late. Johnny Banks had a rocket ship and drove well at times but couldn’t maintain the consistency he needed to podium. Larry also faced some handling issues and finished below his recent performances. Austin made an appearance at the _Track In The Back_ and drove a steady race and continues to show improvement. And, it was good to see Bill McDermott back at the track for a little GT1 racing and with the upcoming motor work there’s no doubt that he’ll be on the move. Finally, Mike had a very fast car but if it wasn’t for bad racing luck he would have had no luck at all. An early-race collision left Mike with lead wire and guide damage that caused him to miss a good number of laps.


*GT1 Series Points Standings*
1. Tom Marlowe – 20
2. Buddy Houser – 19
3. John “JT” Thompson – 18
4. Cap Powell – 17
5. Rollin Isbell – 16
6. Johnny Banks – 15
7. Larry Ulsch – 14
8. Austin Latham – 13
9. Bill McDermott – 12
10. Mike Rigsby – 11 



*Next Race ….. Saturday, August 22nd ….. Week 1 of the NASCAR Points Series*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - NASCAR Points Series - Week 1*

Here are the results for Week 1 of the NASCAR Points Series at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

I wasn't there (had to work  ) so you're not going to get much of a race report, but here are the results.


*4" NASCAR - Novice Division - Week 1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_
1. Mike Henry - 168
2. Chase Mallinson - 167
3. Blake Mallinson - 166
4. Steven Johnson - 148
5. Stephen Hall - 126
6. George Mallinson - 121

*Fast Lap*
Sorry, there wasn't a final race report printed out.

*Novice Division Points Standing*
1. Mike Henry - 20
2. Chase Mallinson - 19
3. Blake Mallinson - 18
4. Steven Johnson - 17
5. Stephen Hall - 16
6. George Mallinson - 15



*4" NASCAR - Experienced Division - Week 1*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 203
2. James "JP" Snyder - 200
3. Tom Marlowe - 197
4. Johnny Banks - 188
5. Cap Powell - 187
6. Larry Ulsch - 178

*Fast Lap*
JP Snyder - 4.499665 on Purple
JT Thompson - 4.547206 on Orange
Johnny Banks - 4.562172 on Yellow
Tom Marlowe - 4.562315 on Yellow
Larry Ulsch - 4.726852 on Purple
Cap Powell - 4.773573 on Orange

*Experienced Division Points Standings*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 20
2. James "JP" Snyder - 19
3. Tom Marlowe - 18
4. Johnny Banks - 17
5. Cap Powell - 16
6. Larry Ulsch - 15



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, August 26, 2009 ..... GT1 Points Series - Week 2*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*GT1 Series - Week 2*

It's *Race Night* in Jacksonville! :woohoo:

Week 2 of the GT1 Series is tonight, August 26th.

See y'all there.:wave:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - GT1 Points Series - Week 2*

Here are the results for Week 2 of the six week *GT1 Points Series* at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was good to see Mike Henry and his family make a rare Wednesday night appearance. 

And .... the trip that Bill McDermott made to the parts counter last week definitely paid off. Once he gets the handling to match the new-found horsepower, he's going to be tough.

*GT1 Series - Week 2*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. Tom Marlowe - 208
2. John "JT" Thompson - 207
3. Rollin Isbell - 206
4. Johnny Banks - 198
5. Cap Powell - 194
6. Bill McDermott - 180
7. Mike Henry - 171
8. James "JP" Snyder - 169 (DNF - Motor)

*Fast Lap*
Rollin Isbell - 4.390386 on Black
Tom Marlowe - 4.437865 on Purple
Johnny Banks - 4.445718 on Black
John "JT" Thompson - 4.446231 on Black
James "JP" Snyder - 4.452391 on Blue
Bill McDermott - 4.664272 on Orange
Cap Powell - 4.719496 on Orange
Mike Henry - 4.765434 on Black

Tom drove two nearly flawless heats at the end of the race - including a 27 laps in the final heat - to take a narrow win over JT. JT drove his usual steady race and avoided any major mistakes but could only watch Tom chase down his position. I spotted the field a couple of laps in my first heat then drove a decent race to take the final spot on the podium. (My car loves the bottom of the track.) Johnny Banks was on pace to have a big night and then a worn brush slowed him for a couple of heats. Cap seemed to be down on horsepower just a bit, but kept the car in contention most of the night. Bill McDermott imported a little (a lot of) horsepower and could run with everybody on the big portions of the track. Now the handling needs a tweak or two and he'll be tough. Mike Henry made a rare Wednesday night appearance, borrowed a car, drove a great race, and had a lot of fun. Mike turned a couple more laps than he did on Saturday when he won his first NASCAR race. JP earned the _*Goody's Headache Award*_ as he had a 200+ run going until the motor let go late in the race. No doubt that he will be a contender next week with a fresh powerplant.

*GT1 Series Points Standings*
1. Tom Marlowe - 40
2. JT Thompson - 37
3. Rollin Isbell - 34
4. Cap Powell - 33
5. Johnny Banks - 32
6. Bill McDermott - 27
7. Buddy Houser - 19
8. Mike Henry - 14
8. Larry Ulsch - 14
10. JP Snyder - 13
10. Austin Latham - 13
12. Mike Rigsby - 11

*Next Race ..... Saturday, August 29th ..... NASCAR Points Series - Week 2*


----------



## TOM MAR

RACE NIGHT !!! Week 2 NASCAR Series 


Bring the Heat


Iceman Leads


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sorry that I couldn't race with y'all tonight. But there's no way I was going to miss helping my daughter celebrate her 21st birthday.

See y'all Wednesday.


----------



## Henry Racing

What are the official point standings for the nascar rookie class? I know its me Chase and Blake in the top 3


----------



## TOM MAR

Henry Racing said:


> What are the official point standings for the nascar rookie class? I know its me Chase and Blake in the top 3


 Look for an update Thursday evening.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Finally Wednesday!!!! Race Night!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - NASCAR Points Series - Week 2*

Here are the results for August 29, 2009 - Week 2 of the NASCAR Points Series at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Once again, I wasn't there so you're not going to get much of a race report, but here are the results.


*4" NASCAR - Novice Division - Week 2*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_
1. Mike Henry - 181
2. Chase Mallinson - 179
3. Blake Mallinson - 174
4. Steven Johnson - 139
5. Rick L - 134
6. Tim Hall - 125

*Fast Lap*
Mike Henry – 4.671316 on Black

*Novice Division Points Standing*
1. Mike Henry - 40
2. Chase Mallinson - 38
3. Blake Mallinson - 36
4. Steven Johnson – 34
5. Rick L. - 16
5. Stephen Hall – 16
7. Tim Hall - 15
7. George Mallinson - 15



*4" NASCAR - Experienced Division - Week 2*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body_

A computer error resulted in an incomplete race.


*Experienced Division Points Standings*
1. John "JT" Thompson - 20
2. James "JP" Snyder - 19
3. Tom Marlowe - 18
4. Johnny Banks - 17
5. Cap Powell - 16
6. Larry Ulsch - 15



*Next Race ..... Wednesday, September 2, 2009 ..... GT1 Points Series - Week 3*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - GT1 Points Series - Week 3*

Here are the results for September 3, 2009 - Week 3 of the six week *GT1 Points Series* at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was good to see Terry Tawney make the trip from Cocoa. There’s a reason that Terry is so good at almost every track …. He’s a great driver, a great builder, a great guy, and he puts in the time on the track to make sure he’s ready. 

*GT1 Series - Week 3*
_Flexi-style chassis, Chinese 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. Buddy Houser – 204
2. John “JT” Thompson – 203 + 15
3. James “JP” Snyder – 203 + 8
4. Terry Tawney – 193
5. Rollin Isbell – 190 + 17
6. Cap Powell – 190 + 10
7. Johnny Banks – 190 + 8
8. Larry Ulsch – 190 + 6
9. Bill McDermott – 177
10. Mike Henry – 169
11. Tom Marlowe – 156 (Handling)
12. Chris Randall - 155

*Fast Lap*
Tom Marlowe – 4.389997 on Blue
James “JP” Snyder – 4.437794 on Black
Buddy Houser – 4.445153 on Black
Rollin Isbell – 4.445509 on Black
John “JT” Thompson – 4.499437 on Green
Terry Tawney – 4.500071 on Green
Johnny Banks – 4.561898 on Green
Larry Ulsch – 4.572213 on Purple
Cap Powell – 4.780324 on Green
Bill McDermott – 4.781427 on Green
Mike Henry – 4.781881 on Black
Chris Randall – 5.046082 on Yellow

It wasn’t the prettiest of races at times, but everyone had to fight through the same mayhem. The top survivor was Buddy Houser who brought a new controller to the track and said that it made a difference. JT continued to keep his “state car” in the box and ran a Chinese motor to take second by about half of a lap. JP showed that when the motor stays together, he’s going to be a factor and grabbed the last spot on the podium. Terry Tawney made the trip up from Cocoa, FL to get a little track time in advance of the *My Series* race on September 12th and fought through for a fourth place finish. The closest race of the night was for the final spot in the Top 5. When the timer ran to zero Rollin was in section 17, Cap was in section 10, Johnny was in section 8, and Larry was in section 6. Bill McDermott caught some early misfortune but made it to the finish ahead of Mike Henry. Mike hit his stride in mid-race but had lost too many laps early and rounded out the Top 10. Tom Marlowe had the fastest car on the track but encountered loose conditions early in the race and missed quite a bit of time working on the chassis. The real winner of the night was Chris Randall! Chris brought the TWINS to their first slot car race and fought through some controller issues and still had a good time.

*GT1 Series Points Standings*
1. John “JT” Thompson – 56
2. Tom Marlowe – 50
2. Rollin Isbell – 50
4. Cap Powell – 48
5. Johnny Banks – 46
6. Buddy Houser – 39
6. Bill McDermott – 39
8. James “JP” Snyder – 31
9. Larry Ulsch – 27
10. Mike Henry – 25
11. Terry Tawney – 17
12. Austin Latham – 13
13. Mike Rigsby – 11
14. Chris Randall – 9


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 5th ..... NASCAR Points Series - Week 3*

*Note ….. Wednesday, September 9th will be a My Series Spec NASCAR Warm-Up Race*


----------



## SCSHobbies

Reminder: Since points do not count next Wed we are going to run NASCARS instead of GT1 as a warm up for the State Race on 09/12.

Thanks for the controller work Rollin. In my mind it helped. 
it was good close racing for most spots 1-3, 5-8 & 11-12

Its always good to have Terry come up he is a good guy and he always has a fast car. He is one of the guys that can walk in anywhere and run for the win and if he has enough time to get the car perfect look out.

We need to clean the track next Tues night.... it wont take long, free buzz no extra charge :drunk:. A clean track always brings excellent racing.


----------



## TOM MAR

Who do I ask About lowering The Breakout?

Austin? The racers? Etc?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Great question. I guess the "inmates."

Personal opinion .... we let that genie out of the bottle a long time ago. 

I'm guilty of using two terms - almost interchangeably - but there's a subtle difference between "breakout" and "minimum lap time." (The SRT software asks for a minimum lap time and a maximum lap time.)

Just to hear myself talk and so everyone will know what we're talking about, allow me to philosophize .....

*Breakout racing*, as it has been explained to me, is used most places around the country to set a speed limit that virtually all racers are capable of reaching. Almost like a "dial in" in some classes of drag racing. Then the idea is to see who can "race" to that speed limit without going faster. A test of skill and patience that, again, only works if _everyone_ has to worry about breaking out. 

And, some tracks use it after they qualify to set their mains to prevent racers from sandbagging in qualifying.

And, some tracks use it as a handicapping system when they have an influx of new racers, like when they first open. I think Buddy did a decent job of monitoring and lowering the time to bring everyone along together as drivers gained more experience and equipment improved. Just think, if the breakout had stayed frozen at 5.3 for the B Main and 5.2 for the A Main like it was in November, 2006, Buddy could still be running his beloved Champion Turbo Flex chassis.


*Minimum lap time* is the setting in the computer used to make sure that a rider doesn't count as a racing lap. In the state races we typically set the minimum lap time a tenth or two below whatever the fastest practice lap was. If the fast practice lap was 4.55, then we'd set the minimum lap time at 4.35 or 4.4 just to make sure a rider wouldn't get counted.

For example, during the Amateur GTP race in Leesburg we had a "beep" that wasn't a rider. So, we stopped the race, lowered the minimum lap time in the computer and added a lap for the affected racer (Kenny Holton). We could only guess that the adrenaline kicked in for Kenny in the race and he was now quite a bit faster than he had been in practice. 

My observation is that "newer" racers like the idea because they see the speed limit as an equalizer -- until _*they*_ start breaking out. 

*IF* the goal is to see who could best "race" at a particular pace then we would have to set the time higher. The challenge is that our software won't set a personal breakout, only a blanket breakout. Therefore, it only becomes a true test of skill and patience if the breakout is set high enough that virtually *everyone* can hit it. For our race last night, (excusing Chris since it was his first race back after a couple of months of being a new Father) the breakout would have needed to be 4.800 since everyone was capable of being under that time. 


*IF* our goal is to only prevent riders from counting, then yes, we need to lower the minimum lap time. Everyone will catch up in time. It's how we all get faster. 

I'll go along with the majority. As a racer, I prefer to look at it as a minimum lap time and it should only be used to catch riders. But, I can understand why new racers like the idea. It gives them a false sense of security when what they really need is help with their chassis setup and practice, practice, practice.

If I owned a track and had enough racers, I'd qualify to set the Mains and set the minimum lap time in each Main just to catch riders.


----------



## Henry Racing

if you guys are THAT FAST your worried about "breaking out," you guys need to run a parachute!! :lol:


----------



## Henry Racing

Is there a web site that i can go to for a complete set of rules and regulations for the My-series, amature, nascar class?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike,

Here is a link to the *My Series* Guidelines for 2009: My Series Guidelines

Short version for the two most popular classes.

*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division* - Flexi-style chassis, 1/8 axle, FLA16D motor, NASCAR-style body, plastic interior.

*GTP* - Flexi-style chassis, 1/8 or 3/32 axle, Sealed Super 16D motor, GTP body, paper,mylar, or plastic interior.

Rollin


----------



## wes dean

hey guys is the duece long time no talk i was so thrilled to see the track running and the same ole people up at the track at austins place it feels like home and now im currently getting back into the flow of things and will hopefully be attending every saturday race andtha to tom for building me a motor and a thanks to austin for taking the track into his place and keeping things going hope to see yo guys soon and ifanybody has jeemys number could i please have it and thanks agian guys


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*GT1 Points Series - Week 4*

The GT1 Points Series resumes tonight.

Week 4.

As Buddy says, "It's Race Night. :woohoo: "


----------



## TOM MAR

Wes Dean

I sent you a PM with my address's


Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - GT1 Points Series - Week 4*

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 16, 2009 - Week 4 of the GT1 Points Series at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was good to see Pinky at the track. It had been way too long.


*GT1 Points Series - Week 4*
_Flexi-style chassis, FLA16D or Chinese 16D motor, GT1 body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 205
2. Rollin Isbell - 201
3. Johnny Banks - 200
4. James "JP" Snyder - 197
5. Larry Ulsch - 193
6. Cap Powell - 182
7. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 174
8. Mike Henry - 173
9. Bill McDermott - 137
10. Tom Marlowe - 40 (DNF - Brakes)


*Fast Laps*
Rollin Isbell - 4.445423 on Purple
Tom Marlowe - 4.499387 on Purple
James "JP" Snyder - 4.499401 on Yellow
Johnny Banks - 4.499445 on Yellow
John "JT" Thompson - 4.499476 on Yellow
Mike Henry - 4.508136 on Black
Cap Powell - 4.554787 on Yellow
Larry Ulsch - 4.561769 on Yellow
Bill McDermott - 4.828428 on Red
Lee Pinkstaff - 4.937506 on Orange


JT (The Iceman) ran his usual steady race to take his first win during the *GT1 Series* over a group of very even cars. Rollin fought back after a bad run on --- wait for it --- red to take second. Johnny Banks drove a great race showing speed and paitience and claimed the final spot on the podium with what might be his first 200 lap run in the class. JP showed that he had plenty of car but couldn't avoid some costly incidents and accidents. Larry closed out the Top 5 with a solid run with a car that seemed faster than the lap timer indicated. Cap suffered through some handling issues and finished comfortably ahead of Pinky who was making his first appearance in a very long time. Mike Henry missed a few laps while working on a body clip issue and continues to improve every week. Bill McDermott would get the Goody's Headache Award for off-track excursions as he fought handling problems and braid problems throughout the night. Tom showed great horsepower at the beginning of the race but was experiencing braking problems that forced him to withdraw. Better to save a good car to race another night.


*GT1 Points Standings - Week 4*
_Includes one (1) "drop."_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 58
2. Rollin Isbell - 53
3. Tom Marlowe - 51
4. Johnny Banks - 50
5. Cap Powell - 48
5. James "JP" Snyder - 48
7. Larry Ulsch - 43
8. Bill McDermott - 39
8. Buddy Houser - 39
10. Mike Henry - 38
11. Terry Tawney - 17
12. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 14
13. Austin Latham - 13
14. Mike Rigsby - 11
15. Chris Randall - 9


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 19 ..... NASCAR Points Series Week #3*


----------



## SCSHobbies

It’s finally Race Day! See you all in a few hours.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - GT1 Points Series - Week 5*

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 23, 2009 - Week 5 of the GT1 Points Series at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1 Points Series - Week 5*
_Flexi-style chassis, Asian 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 207
2. Buddy Houser - 202 + 6
3. Johnny Banks - 202 + 3
4. Rollin Isbell - 198
5. Larry Ulsch - 192
6. Mike Henry - 186
7. Bill McDermott - 184
8. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 181
9. James "JP" Snyder - 187 (DQ - Body Change)


*Fast Laps*
Buddy Houser - 4.390213 on Black
Johnny Banks - 4.390512 on Orange
Rollin Isbell - 4.437613 on Orange
JT Thompson - 4.445347 on Orange
Larry Ulsch - 4.562397 on Purple
JP Snyder - 4.608942 on Blue
Mike Henry - 4.656374 on Purple
Bill McDermott - 4.718103 on Blue
Pinky Pinkstaff - 4.827861 on Red


When we run the Crazy Lanes format it can create long green flag runs that guys like JT just love. This week JT got a lap up on the field in the first heat and never looked back as he extended his points lead. Buddy and Johnny raced for position throughout the night with Buddy having to turn 26 laps in his last two heats to finish just a few sections ahead of Johnny. Rollin made too many mistakes to contend for the win but took a solid fourth with Larry Ulsch overcoming a braid problem to round out the Top 5. Mike Henry drove a steady race and continues to improve -- especially considering some post-race testing revealed a controller problem. Bill McDermott has his car closer to "right" and improved on his lap total from last week as did Pinky. JP Snyder learned that body style really does make a difference in this class and finished the race strong but by rule has to take a DQ for the night.


*GT1 Points Standings - Week 5*
_Includes one (1) "drop"_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 78
2. Rollin Isbell - 70
3. Johnny Banks - 68
4. Cap Powell - 63
5. Tom Marlowe - 61
6. Larry Ulsch - 59
7. Buddy Houser - 58
8. Bill McDermott - 53
8. Mike Henry - 53
10. James "JP" Snyder - 48
11. Lee "Pinky" Pinkstaff - 27
12. Terry Tawney - 17
13. Austin Latham - 13
14. Mike Rigsby - 11
15. Chris Randall - 9


*Next Race ..... Saturday, September 26 ..... NASCAR Points Series Week #3*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Buddy said it's Race Day .. :woohoo:

It's the final week of the GT1 Points Series.

Lots of positions are still up for grabs.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Phoenix Raceways - GT1 Points Series - Week 6*

Here are the results for Wednesday, September 30, 2009 - Week 6 of the *GT1 Points Series* at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

*GT1 Points Series - Week 6*
_Flexi-style chassis, Asian 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1 body_
1. Johnny Banks - 206
2. Buddy Houser - 205
3. John "JT" Thompson - 204
4. Tom Marlowe - 198
5. Terry Tawney - 196
6. Rollin Isbell - 193
7. James "JP" Snyder - 189
8. Mike Henry - 179
9. Cap Powell - 176
10. Bill McDermott - 171

*Fast Laps*
Johnny Banks - 4.391468 on Purple
Buddy Houser - 4.437178 on Yellow
Rollin Isbell - 4.438331 on Black
Tom Marlowe - 4.445289 on Purple
Terry Tawney - 4.499333 on Orange
JT Thompson - 4.507093 on Green
Mike Henry - 4.562065 on Black
JP Snyder - 4.608958 on Purple
Cap Powell - 4.663721 on Orange
Bill McDermott - 4.671321 on Green


Johnny Banks drove his best race in a long time - set a personal best - and took the win by a lap over Buddy Houser in much the same way that Buddy beat Johnny for position last week. JT stayed out of the fray and turned consistent laps to comfortably take the final spot on the podium. Tom fought handling problems early and fluctuating power through the first few heats and then made a charge late but had too many laps to make up. Terry Tawney made the trip from Cocoa to race with us and turned in another solid run to round out the top five. Rollin fought an "unhappy" car for most of the race and ran out of time in his effort to catch Terry. JP's Asian powerplant wasn't quite up to the task but he finished well ahead of Mike who missed a number of laps trying to diagnose what turned out to be a controller wire issue. Cap and Bill also had to spend considerable time off of the track chasing gremlins but fought the good fight and stayed in the race to the end.

Thank you to Austin, Tom and Mike Rigsby for getting the series started. It's been fun.

*GT1 Points Standings - FINAL*
_Best 5 out of 6_
1. John "JT" Thompson - 96
2. Johnny Banks - 88
3. Rollin Isbell - 86
4. Tom Marlowe - 78
5. Buddy Houser - 77
6. Cap Powell - 75
7. Mike Henry - 66
8. Bill McDermott - 65
9. James "JP" Snyder - 62
10. Larry Ulsch - 59
11. Terry Tawney - 33
12. Lee "Pinkie" Pinkstaff - 27
13. Austin Latham - 13
14. Mike Rigsby - 11
15. Chris Randall - 9


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 3rd ..... NASCAR Points Series*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/7/09*

Here are the results for October 7, 2009 at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

It was nice to meet David Olcott at the track. It’s always good to welcome a new racer. We hope to see you become a regular on Wednesday nights. And, thank you to Johnny Banks and crew for cleaning the track.

*GT1*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1/LMMP body_
1. John “JT” Thompson – 204
2. Buddy Houser – 203
3. Rollin Isbell – 201
4. Johnny Banks – 198 + 6
5. Tom Marlowe – 198 + 3
6. Larry Ulsch – 193
7. James “JP” Snyder – 192
8. Bill McDermott – 186
9. Mike Henry – 185
10. Chris Randall – 168 + 6.2
11. Lee Pinkstaff – 168 + 6.1

*Fast Lap*
Rollin Isbell – 4.449193 on Black
Johnny Banks – 4.499088 on Green
Tom Marlowe – 4.499309 on Green
Buddy Houser – 4.499512 on Yellow
JP Snyder – 4.500662 on Black
JT Thompson – 4.547210 on Orange
Larry Ulsch – 4.554447 on Red
Mike Henry – 4.609427 on black
Bill McDermott – 4.663863 on Black
Chris Randall – 4.718839 on Black
Lee Pinkstaff -5.093698 on Purple


JT once again proved that you don’t have to have the fastest car on the track --- just a car that turns consistently fast laps. And JT is consistently consistent. Buddy gave chase but couldn’t overcome a couple of early heat deslots. Rollin’s car was much happier this week – and that made Rollin happier as well.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 10th ..... NASCAR Classes*


----------



## AfxToo

Just curious Wizard...

What are you using for lap timing? Do you really have a track timing system that has a timing accuracy of *one microsecond*? To accurately measure something in this range you would need a timer with a clock tick resolution in the sub-micrososecond range, say 100 nanoseconds or better, and have near zero latency variation in the detection circuitry and processing logic.


----------



## Mike R

The software used at the track is the SRT software which is probably the most widely used software in the 1/24th scale commerical track trade. The software uses dead strips built into the track by the track builder connected to a computer via an inteface board. The board then uses the computer clock to keep track of lap times.

Just about every major slot car event run in 1/24th scale uses this software because of its lap accuracy and its ability to do different setups for practice, timing of race segments, and being able to run the crazy lane format when you have an odd number of racers, or not enough racers where you have to split the entry field to make sure you have marshals.

The only disadvantage of the software is that it's DOS based and requires an older computer. Another disadvantage is that you have to round up a compatible dot matrix printer, though with some work, Austin the track owner and the Wiz were able to get a USB printer driver installed to run more modern inkjet printer with no problem. During a race, the software will print out each segments stats, with laps turned and racers lap times per segment. Most of the other software on the market is not as accurate to that many decimal places, nor does they allow races to be run with the variety of options that the SRT software has. You just have to study the cheat sheets for the program to get it the way you want it, but once set up it's great. Most USRA and AMSRA events are run on this timing system.

It's all relative I guess depending on the accuracy of the clock generator that the computer has, but as long as everyone in the race is timed the same way, it makes no difference.

Of the tracks in Florida, only one raceway had a different timing software, everyone else uses SRT.

You can read about the software at this link.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

AFX,

Mike covered it pretty well. The key point is that everyone is being timed by the same software and the same computer so it's all relative.

When we were facing a printer challenge, I spoke with the guys at SRT and they are experimenting with some of the new adapters on the market to allow new computers and new hardware to be recognized by old software. Slot car tracks aren't the only places where this situation exists. As Mike said, you have to have a computer with Windows 98 or older. And even then it was tough to find a printer and sound card that the software would recognize.

The SRT software is *so* good and *so*reliable that tracks don't see a reason to upgrade or change. And that means it is not worth SRT's time or investment to develop a version to work in an XP or Windows 7 environment. However, I believe that they realize that eventually tracks will *have* to migrate to newer computers and printers and then it will be worth investing in writing new software.

For guys that are qualifying for position, I guess it's important. For most of though, we just need something to count laps. Like the old pinball machine based lap counter on the American Orange where I raced when I was a kid.

Rollin


----------



## TOM MAR

Somtimes simple really works better.


----------



## AfxToo

Thanks for the information. Ugh huh, DOS. I do understand how a dedicated 386 DOS box using the parallel port can achieve tens of microseconds precision, which is what the vendor is claiming. (Serial ports are only good to around 2 millisecond precision and game ports 1 millisecond precision while parallel ports are good to about 20 microsecond precision.) 

What threw me was seeing numbers that implied you were looking at single microsecond differences. In reality there is still a chance that you could have two timing values separated by around 40 microseconds and due to random latencies in the parallel port alone, end up with the wrong placement. But realistically, since everyone is equally subjected to the same potential random error, and because the variation is in the tens of microseconds range this is a non-issue. If I pulled a 4.499140 and got beat by a 4.499110, even though the difference of 30 microseconds is well within the error potential of the timing system, and I may have actually pulled a faster lap, I would have nothing to complain about. The alternative would be to declare a tie for values that are within the random error range of the timing system. That's way too much work! Allowing the timing system to break the tie, even in the face or random errors, is still fair because it isn't biased in any way. 

Windows based timing systems are much less precise, on the order of tens of milliseconds, and then only if you basically turn off everything that's running in the operating system, especially network drivers, and crank up the priority of the timing loop. When all you want to do is one simple task, DOS definitely has its place.


----------



## Henry Racing

i was just wonder something.......WHEN ARE WE RACING RETROS!!!!!!!i'm dying to get test mine against somebodys' in race trim other than jp!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Buddy said it's Race Night! :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/14/09*

Here are the results for October 14, 2009 at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Another new racer this week as Alex Selvig participated in his first race on *The Track In The Back* and ran far better than most first-timers. Welcome to the fray.

*GT1*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1/LMMP body_
1. John “JT” Thompson – 202
2. Buddy Houser – 201
3. Rollin Isbell – 200
4. Johnny Banks – 199 + 5
5. Larry Ulsch – 199 + 2
6. James “JP” Snyder – 193
7. Mike Henry – 176 + 18
8. Chris Randall – 176 + 4
9. Alex Selvig - 167

*Fast Lap*
Johnny Banks – 4.445808 on Orange
Rollin Isbell – 4.453224 on Black
Buddy Houser – 4.499316 on Purple
JP Snyder – 4.499855 on Black
JT Thompson – 4.554267 on Yellow
Larry Ulsch – 4.554199 on Green
Mike Henry – 4.655558 on Green
Chris Randall – 4.6771004 on Black
Alex Selvig – 4.937659 on Orange


Again this week, “the *Ice Man* cometh” as JT ran consistently fast laps to take a narrow win over Buddy and Rollin. Buddy kept the pressure on JT throughout the race and came up just a little short but held off Rollin for second. The closest race was for fourth as Johnny edged Larry by just three sections.
The cars in this class are all amazingly close as the very similar Fast Lap times show. Come out and join us. Someone is always ready to lend a hand to make sure you’re getting the most out of your car.


*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 17th ..... NASCAR Classes*


----------



## Henry Racing

hey guys at least i can say one thing about last night, jp's and mine car ownership venture was a realitive success with our driver Alex S. doing excellent for a rookie.

and im sorry i won't be able to make it saturday night, my uncle has a BIG late model race ing brunswick,ga. and i told hom i would help him.

see ya'll next wendsday!!


----------



## TOM MAR

Mike Henry U Got A Pm


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> hey guys at least i can say one thing about last night, jp's and mine car ownership venture was a realitive success with our driver Alex S. doing excellent for a rookie.
> 
> and im sorry i won't be able to make it saturday night, my uncle has a BIG late model race ing brunswick,ga. and i told hom i would help him.
> 
> see ya'll next wendsday!!



Mike,

Good work on putting Alex behind the wheel. He drove a solid race and brought the car home in one piece.

I hope your uncle's race went well.

See y'all tonight.

Rollin


----------



## TOM MAR

Wish I could be there guy's. Running fever. Not catchable, just feel like blaaa.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Wish I could be there guy's. Running fever. Not catchable, just feel like blaaa.



WFT,

You'll be missed!

There's a bunch of "stuff" going around. My wife has had a bunch of blood tests and x-rays this week trying to figure out why she has felt like "dookie" for the past month.

Hope to see you next week.

RI


----------



## Henry Racing

yall better get ready because my uncle's race gave me some new blood and drive to get a win!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/21/09*

Here are the results for October 21, 2009 at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

A slightly smaller crowd this week as illness and activities kept a few guys away.

*GT1*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1/LMMP body_
1. James “JP” Snyder - 180
2. John “JT” Thompson - 179
3. Rollin Isbell – 174
4. Larry Ulsch - 172
5. Bill McDermott - 160
6. Mike Henry - 159
7. Alex Selvig - 155

*Fast Lap*
Rollin Isbell – 4.444663 on Blue
JP Snyder – 4.444725 on Black
JT Thompson – 4.499853 on Black
Larry Ulsch – 4.554049 on White
Mike Henry – 4.656036 on Black
Bill McDermott – 4.827735 on Blue
Alex Selvig – 5.046029 on Purple


So you noticed that the Total Laps are lower than usual. Something bizarre happened with the Purple lane during the fourth heat. After a Track Call the purple lane wouldn’t come back on. Post-race testing made things more confusing because puple worked just fine in both Practice and Race modes. Our solution was to subtract the laps that early racers had on Purple and just count the other seven lanes for everyone.

JP Snyder had the most consistently fast car on the track throughout the night and drove a solid race and would have projected out to 205 or 206 with a full run. JT drove a solid race and had 204 laps before we deducted his early run on purple. And, Rollin fought through a bent chassis and a motor in need of freshening to take the final spot on the podium.

A few racers have asked about the Retro and GTP classes. This appears to be in the hands of the racers. So, it’s real simple. Any Saturday night that there are enough cars to run the additional classes, run it. The important factor is to get guys there early enough to get started.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 24th ..... NASCAR Classes*


----------



## Henry Racing

hey guys i was just letting yall know if yall got tired of slot cars before saturday im racing at putnam county speedway on hwy 17 in my 2nd race.....see yall next week.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> hey guys i was just letting yall know if yall got tired of slot cars before saturday im racing at putnam county speedway on hwy 17 in my 2nd race.....see yall next week.



How'd you do?


----------



## Mike R

*WOMP Race on Saturday Night October 31st*

Dig out the Womps guys, and let's race 'em. Saturday night, October 31st
we will have our first Womp race at Phoenix. Austin has additional copies of the rules sheets, and tech in starts at 6PM.

Several guys have been asking about running them, and it's about time we did, so dig them out guys and lets see how they work.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I'm not sure if that's a trick or a treat.


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> How'd you do?


dad made me start in last but proved that i had a little bit of talent and drove to 2nd in a 8 car field with in a lap,started presuring for the lead but made a few rookie mistakes but caught him in time to make him sweat before the checkered fell. ill have pictures and the "hardware" to show you guys wed.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Good job Mike.


Its Race Night!!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Race Results for Wednesday, 10/28/09*

Here are the results for October 28, 2009 at *Austin Latham's Phoenix Raceways & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

A real small crowd this week. Thank you to Glenn, Charles, Alex, and Alex for volunteering to serve as tow-truck drivers.

*GT1*
_Any Flexi-style chassis, Asian 16D or FLA16D motor, GT1/LMMP body_
1. Johnny Banks – 201 
2. John “JT” Thompson – 200 
3. Larry Ulsch – 198 
4. Rollin Isbell – 191 (Gear)
5. Mike Henry - 180

*Fast Lap*
Johnny Banks – 4.444683 on Orange
Rollin Isbell – 4.452780 on Yellow
Larry Ulsch – 4.500558 on Yellow
JT Thompson – 4.555125 on Yellow
Mike Henry – 4.780385 on Orange

Johnny Banks took the Win in a very close race with JT and Larry. This made the third week in a row that a different racer has visited Victory Lane. JT was just a bit off of the pace and Johnny’s horsepower advantage (FLA16D for Johnny vs. Asian for JT) allowed Johnny to overcome some early miscues. Larry was fast and drove a great race but had one bad heat and then ran out of time in his bid to chase down the leaders.

*Next Race ..... Saturday, October 31st ..... Mike’s Womp Race at 6pm ..... NASCAR to follow*


----------



## Mike R

*Nascar Will Also Be Run Right After The Womp Race*

The regular NASCAR flexi race will go on right after the Womp Race. Since the Womp race will start at 6pm if there are enough racers, there will be more than enough time to have the regular Saturday night NASCAR race. So come on out and bring the NASCARs. Good way to get out of the house so you don't have to keep running to the door for the "Candy Bandits".

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Mike's Womp Rules*



Mike R said:


> "..... Austin has additional copies of the rules sheets, and tech in starts at 6PM. ......"


Here's the short version:

*Chassis* - Parma Womp (no Int 32 or Flexi-Womp) or Champion Thumper. No modifacations. Chassis may be reinforced but the reinforcement may not be attached to the motor. Must maintain .063 clearance. Total car Maximum weight is 135 grams.

*Motor* - Parma #501 Sealed Deathstar. Must remain sealed. Motor may be held in by screws or solder (or in combo) but no motor braces.

*Body* - Any .010 thick 1/32 body. (No wing bodies.) Body must be opaque except for windows. Must have three numbers. (No "Sharpie" numbers.)

*Wheels & Tires* - Fronts must be the stock 3/4" that came on the car and may not be altered. Independent rotating fronts are allowed. Rear tires must be black. No offset configuration. Must maintain .063 chassis clearance. 

*Gears* - Gears must be 48-pitch. Must be a 3:1 ratio (9/27 or 10/30).


----------



## Henry Racing

bad news all you weekend warriors i got word from Austin and Alex and they say that they wont be open on sat. sorry Mr.Mike i was looking forward to the womp race.and all you race fans friday night dad said we should be racing at putnam county speedway.


----------



## TOM MAR

Race Night ???


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I hope to be back in action next week.

Thank you to everyone for your prayers during my wife's surgery.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Last Race?*

The word spread quickly from the guys that were at the track on Wednesday (11/4) about the track(s) moving. Now I guess we all have to wait and see what happens next.

Saturday, November 7th is scheduled to be the final race on the 1/24 track.

I've enjoyed racing with you guys. You've made it a lot of fun. Thanks.


----------



## TOM MAR

Rollin; U got a PM


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

WFT,

You have mail.

RI


----------



## Henry Racing

well i'll see you guys when/if austin opens the 1/24 track again


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I stopped by this afternoon when I had a couple of spare moments.

The first turn has already been removed and Austin and Wayne were expecting additional labor later in the afternoon to help with the tear-down.

Austin said that he's planning to take this opportunity to convert it to a section-braided track so that future setup and teardown will be easier. Probably a good move.

Maybe I'll make time during the hiatus to catch *Henry Racing* in action on the dirt track. :woohoo::roll::woohoo:

I certainly encourage everyone to hang on to your stuff. If nothing else, Florida's statewide series, *My Series*, will resume in January or February. *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, *The Raceway.biz* in Cocoa and Kenny Holton's *TBD Raceways* in Longwood are all reasonably short drives from Jacksonville. And *everyone* who raced on the 1/24 track on a regular basis has the talent and equipment to be _very_ competitive in the Series.


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> I stopped by this afternoon when I had a couple of spare moments.
> 
> The first turn has already been removed and Austin and Wayne were expecting additional labor later in the afternoon to help with the tear-down.
> 
> Austin said that he's planning to take this opportunity to convert it to a section-braided track so that future setup and teardown will be easier. Probably a good move.
> 
> Maybe I'll make time during the hiatus to catch *Henry Racing* in action on the dirt track. :woohoo::roll::woohoo:
> 
> I certainly encourage everyone to hang on to your stuff. If nothing else, Florida's statewide series, *My Series*, will resume in January or February. *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, *The Raceway.biz* in Cocoa and Kenny Holton's *TBD Raceways* in Longwood are all reasonably short drives from Jacksonville. And *everyone* who raced on the 1/24 track on a regular basis has the talent and equipment to be _very_ competitive in the Series.


dont hold your breath till the next dirt car race Rollin.and i was talking to Jp he said he was going to start racing at The Race Place,if you go any where else and race,where would go?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing .... you have a PM


----------



## Tom Lambert

Just testing , my son is trying to set this up for me :wave:


----------



## Tom Lambert

Where is holly hill?


----------



## TOM MAR

Tom Lambert said:


> Where is holly hill?


It's just north of Daytona.
I95 south to L.P.G.A. Blvd. Then East. 
If you are looking for the Race Place Head east on L.P.G.A. blvd. Continue until the road changes into a 2 lane from a 4. It'a mile or two on down on the left. There is only a small sign.


----------



## Tom Lambert

Thanks. I will have to check it out. When do you guys go. I want to go on tri ovel night . Thursdays!!


----------



## TOM MAR

Tom Lambert said:


> Thanks. I will have to check it out. When do you guys go. I want to go on tri ovel night . Thursdays!!


I don't know if anyone visits regularly, I usually only go to the state races.


----------



## TOM MAR

Anyone looking for a Fantom dyno to convert toa slot motor dyno? I have been asked by several people in the past & a friend gave me 1 to sell. 
PM if interested.
Will put it on swap & sell later


Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Keep the faith.

Going to look at a track today.

We just might need a new thread title in the not too distant future.


----------



## nyourgrill

TOM MAR - You have a PM


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Keep the faith.
> 
> Going to look at a track today.
> 
> We just might need a new thread title in the not too distant future.


Ooof. BIG project. 

Now we'll pause and catch our breath.


----------



## TOM MAR

nyourgrill said:


> TOM MAR - You have a PM


 PM returned


----------



## TOM MAR

Here's the Pic's Of the Fantom Dyno.

View attachment 96251


View attachment 96252


View attachment 96253


View attachment 96254


View attachment 96255


----------



## TOM MAR

Here's the rest.

View attachment 96256


View attachment 96257


The Forum could only download 5 Pistures at a time. 

Tom


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Ooof. BIG project.
> 
> Now we'll pause and catch our breath.


 UH OH How BIG ? :freak:I Don't like the sound of that.:roll:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> UH OH How BIG ? :freak:I Don't like the sound of that.:roll:



Nothing some paint, braid, mdf board, glue and sweat won't cure.


----------



## SCSHobbies

:dude:


----------



## Henry Racing

where is the new "project going to be.where ever you guys race i want to race with yall,because the big cars have taught me how little maintenace slot cars need!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Well .... the leasing agent for the space we identified says that we're probably looking at a 60 to 75 day build out. The actual work isn't the big problem .... it's the permitting and inspections part of the job.


----------



## Ragnar

I hope we have a new place to race soon! I miss getting together with you guys and racing!

*CHEERS!*


----------



## TOM MAR

Any updates ?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Now we're searching for a track.

The King that we looked at was too big --- too big space-wise and too big of a project.

We have a Plan C .... but we want Plan B to play out first.


----------



## Henry Racing

what happened to the track that austin had?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

TOM MAR said:


> Anyone looking for a Fantom dyno to convert toa slot motor dyno? I have been asked by several people in the past & a friend gave me 1 to sell.
> PM if interested.
> Will put it on swap & sell later
> 
> 
> Tom


Tom,

I sent Rick Bennardo of R-Geo a link to this thread. He's looking for some info and software for the fantom dyno.

Rollin


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Tom,
> 
> I sent Rick Bennardo of R-Geo a link to this thread. He's looking for some info and software for the fantom dyno.
> 
> Rollin


Cool Thanks & Yes I am Glad Jack is Staying.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Tom have you played with the dyno? 

Lets plan for a road trip to race in Cocco next month. I think its on 02/13.

There was a poll on 47 news and most wanted him gone... I voted to get rid of him...


----------



## SCSHobbies

Correction Feb 6th is the next MS race in Cocco.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

I think I read that Bill is taking down the oval for another event so that means that the races in Cocoa will be on the Hillclimb.


----------



## TOM MAR

I saw the poll & I don't know enough about how the team is run to place blame. I'm not very fond of polls, mostly because of the way( news) people love to embellish the truth with half truths & mis-information.

lol


----------



## Henry Racing

is there any special rules for cocoa?like minimum chasis hight or anything like that?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

See my reply in the other thread.


----------



## TOM MAR

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Tom,
> 
> I sent Rick Bennardo of R-Geo a link to this thread. He's looking for some info and software for the fantom dyno.
> 
> Rollin


Was he intrested in the dyno or just looking for software?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Just the software - I think. 

Edited: 1/21/10 ..... WFT, I sent you a PM this morning.


----------

